# Wie kriegt man das Destro Order verhältnis wieder hin



## Raaandy (26. Oktober 2009)

In diesem thread gehts um möglichkeiten, oder vorschläge wie man das krasse verhältnis order destro, auf einigen servern wieder hin kriegt.

Ich bin auf Drakenwald und frage mich wie geht das jetzt noch?

In Aion(will nich näher drauf eingehen, taugt mir nich) haben sie das geschickt gemacht, für einige wars zwar ärgerlich. aber für viele ein segen, es wurden bei einem bestimmten verhältnis auf einem server, die eine seite geblockt.

das geht jetzt nichtmehr bei warhammer ist schon klar, bzw. man könnte jetzt zumindest einen block reinhauen, um noch krasseres ungleichgewicht zu verhindern. 

aber was gäbs noch für möglichkeiten?!?

meine vorschläge:

1. Man führt eine rasse ein, die dem Imperium sozusagen beitritt. Versteht sich mit einem megakrassen super hammer design 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn der 1. grund warum soviele destro spielen, "die sehen doller aus". könnte mir vorstellen das kippt das verhältnis.

2. man führt eine 3. neutrale fraktion ein die dem unterlegenen hilft. In dem fall wäre es immer die order 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. mythic schließt nochmehr server zusammen. halte ich aber für nich gut.

tja mehr möglichkeiten fallen mir auf die schnelle nicht ein, euch?

freu mich schon auf eure kommentare


----------



## Rorgak (26. Oktober 2009)

Server zusammenlegen, dabei erstmal nur Leute von der unterlegenen Fraktion drauf lassen auf die anderen.

a. die Destros können ihre Klasse in Order Klasse umwandeln
b. Pech gehabt!


----------



## Rungor (26. Oktober 2009)

ordnung bekommt die ganzen RvR sachen billiger (weniger medaillen weniger benötigter RR)
da würde die ordnung sicher schnell mehr leute haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal:



C0ntra schrieb:


> Das man dann keine Destrochars erstellen könnte würde für einige Spieler starke Einschränkungen herbeiführen, man stelle sich vor jemand fängt richtig neu an und will zu seinen Freunden, die ne Destrogilde haben.
> Diese Möglichkeit fällt also weg.
> 
> Serverbeschränkungen, das je nach Gleichgewicht nur ein gewisser Teil der Spieler der größeren Fraktion einloggen kann, ist ebenso abstrus. Man kommt von der Arbeit nach Hause, möchte spielen aber kann nicht, da wieder zu viele der eigenen Fraktion online sind.
> ...


----------



## pulla_man (26. Oktober 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal: ....




mit dem wechsel zur spiegelklasse und beibehaltenem equip rr etc ist mir auch shcon in den sinn gekommen. jedoch hab ich gehört, dass goa das nicht machen darf, da mythic goa nicht allzuviel zutraut. der einzige der da wohl anscheinend freie hand hatte und machen konnte was er wollte war sterntaler. der rest bei goa is anscheinend nicht kompetent genug als dass mythic ihnen freie hand gewähren würde.

anscheinend müssen alle sachen mit mythic abgeschwatzt werden, und wenn mythic sagt ihr stellt denen nicht die spiegelklassen zur verfügung, dann ist das so.


----------



## Kranak90 (26. Oktober 2009)

Meine Destro Chars zu löschen würde für mich nie in Frage kommen. Ich hab mit meinem Main viele gute und schlechte Zeiten durchgemacht, also wird diese Zeit auch überstanden! Immerhin hats auch ziemlich lange gedauert auf RR 64 zu kommen. Und bei der Erengrad Population ist das schon ne Herausforderung. Vor ein paar Monaten als die Destro auf Erengrad unterlegen war und die Ordnung 5-6 mal pro Woche in unserer Stadt war hat uns auch niemand gefragt ob wir das gut finden. Es kommt mir so vor das die Ordnung erst seit dem Wegfall des BW Moral 2 Stun rumheult. Es wurde sich halt zu sehr aufs hirnlose gebombe verlassen. Die Bombergruppen die uns jeden Tag das Leben erschwert haben sind jetzt ne Lachnummer (bis auf wenige ausnahmen). Selbst gegen eine Randomgruppe reißen die so gut wie nix mehr.


----------



## OldboyX (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke man kann einen Lösungsansatz ausschließen:

- Das Appellieren an die Spieler, sie mögen "für das Wohl des Spiels" irgendwelche Entscheidungen treffen.

Das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Ein möglicher Schritt wäre die Charaktermodelle zu überarbeiten und dabei besonders auf die Ordnung zu achten. Die "styles" der Ordnung sind einfach schlecht.

Klar gibt es auch die Tendenz, dass die "böse" Seite mehr gespielt wird (siehe WoW, siehe Aion usw.) doch vor allem in WoW sind auch die Allianz Rassen "cool" (Zwerge, Gnomen, Nachtelfen usw.).

In WAR hat man das Chaos (spricht bestimmte Leute sehr an, schaut düster und wild aus), die Grünhäute (sowieso cool und auch gut umgesetzt) und die Dunkelelfen (vor allem die leicht bekleideten sind auch immer attraktiv für bestimmte Leute). Auf der anderen Seite hat man Imperium (hab mir kürzlich einen Hexenkrieger erstellt, schon wie der sich bewegt, sein Aussehen usw. ist furchtbar im Vergleich zu dem stimmig umgesetzten Goblin - auch wenn der Hexenkrieger einiges durch Gear wettmachen kann später, so sieht er trotzdem "scheiße" aus). Die Elfen sind einfach nur hässlich umgesetzt (ich mag Elfen eigentlich aber in WAR würd ich nie einen Ordnungs Elf spielen) und Zwerge sind mir etwas zu "pummelig und friedlich" geraten (und vor allem die weiblichen kann man ja mal gar nicht spielen). MmN ist das einzige mit "style" auf Ordnungsseite der Feuerzauberer. Dieser ist gut gelungen und stimmig umgesetzt.

PS: Für eine bestimmte Seite XP Anreize zu schaffen oder besseren Loot oder sonstige Gameplay Vorteile zu bieten halte ich für eine unzureichende und sehr kurzsichtige Lösung die auf Dauer nicht funktionieren kann. Dann lieber doch den Vorschlaghammer und Erstellungsbegrenzungen wenn eine Seite das Übergewicht bekommt.


----------



## Kranak90 (26. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ein möglicher Schritt wäre die Charaktermodelle zu überarbeiten und dabei besonders auf die Ordnung zu achten. Die "styles" der Ordnung sind einfach schlecht.



Eine grafische überarbeitung der Rüstungssets ist bereits in Arbeit (wenn mans denn so nennen kannn, da die Setteile bei den meisten Klassen einfach nur durcheinander gewürfelt wurden). Hoffentlich reißen sie das Ruder wenigstens beim Kriegsherren set für die Ordnung rum, denn davon haben wir ja bisher noch keine Screenshots gesehen. 
Bei WoW hat man halt den Vorteil das jede Rasse viele gleiche Klassen haben z.B Schurke. den Gibts bei fast jeder Rasse und die Sets sehen halt alle gleich aus, egal ob Horde oder Allianz.


----------



## exec85 (26. Oktober 2009)

Auf Carro kam der große Einbruch mit Aion release.
Zwar war die Order Aktivität in der Beta Phase bereits merklich zurück gegangen, jedoch hat sie nun so ziemlich den Tiefpunkt erreicht.

Auch wenn eineige sagen "Ordnung hat aber gestern eine Zone gelockt, alles quatsch mit der Inaktivität und Unterlegenheit..." 
So ist es definitiv so, dass Destro die ORder jederzeit überennen könnte.
Es ist doch sogar zum Teil schon soweit, dass Destro Spieler auf Twinks umloggen um die Order für ne Stunde nochmal kommen zulassen usw.
Wenn das kein Zeichen dafür ist dass die Zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit  absolut spürbar ist, weis ich auch nicht was noch kommen muss..


Um dem ganzen entgegen zu wirken, könnt man z.B. Erengrad und Carroburg zusammenlegen. Klar würden dann auch viele Destro Spieler kommen, jedoch wären dann auch wieder aktive Order Spieler da und man könnte vlt mal etwas Gegenwehr bieten.

Billigere Items oder EXP/RP Boni fand ich immer schon schlecht.


----------



## C0ntra (26. Oktober 2009)

Zuallererst müssten Erhebungen stattfinden, ob und in welcher Größenordnung eine Seite auf den Servern die Oberhand hat. Die Tatsache, das fast alle Gebiete von Destros "verwaltet" werden könnte ja auch bedeuten, das die Ordnung schlicht keine Lust auf RvR hat, auch wenn ich selbst dies für weit hergeholt halte.
Dann aber nur die aktiven Accounts mit einbeziehen, unabhängig davon, in welchem Tier die dazugehörigen Charaktere sind.

Davon abgesehen, das ich außer dem Ritter keiner der Order Klassen optisch als nicht gelungen bezeichnen würde - für mich bleibt es eine Geschmacksfrage und da fällt der z.B. Feuererzauberer bei mir unten durch - denke ich nicht, das eine Aufhübschung der Modelle das wahrscheinliche Ungleichgewicht zum guten kippen würde. 
Das gerade deswegen ausreichend Spieler neu anfangen glaube ich nicht. Es würde darauf hinauslaufen, dass Destrospieler die Orderklassen zukünftig als "cool" bezeichnen könnten und mitunter wechseln würden.
Damit ich von einer eh schon coolen Destroklasse (mit evtl schon hohem Rufrang) wechsle, müsste die Orderklasse nochmal nen ticken besser ausschauen - ein nicht wünschenswerter Kreislauf beginnt.

-----------------------------------



Kranak90 schrieb:


> Eine grafische überarbeitung der Rüstungssets ist bereits in Arbeit (wenn mans denn so nennen kannn, da die Setteile bei den meisten Klassen einfach nur durcheinander gewürfelt wurden). Hoffentlich reißen sie das Ruder wenigstens beim Kriegsherren set für die Ordnung rum, denn davon haben wir ja bisher noch keine Screenshots gesehen.
> Bei WoW hat man halt den Vorteil das jede Rasse viele gleiche Klassen haben z.B Schurke. den Gibts bei fast jeder Rasse und die Sets sehen halt alle gleich aus, egal ob Horde oder Allianz.


Grafische Überarbeitung würde ich es schon nennen, das heißt ja nicht, das die Items komplett anders ausschauen. Die paarweise gleichen Rüstungen wurden allerdings durch individuelle Designs ersetzt und nun schauen alle Rüstungssets anders aus.
Das nun manche unzufrieden sind, das ihre Rüstung nicht mehr so gut aussieht, liegt vordergründig daran, das man sich mit der Zeit daran gewöhnt. Wenn man da unvoreingenommen ran geht (wenn man sie Rüstungen noch nicht live gesehen hat), dann sieht man ohne Zweifel, das die Änderungen (Vorher-Nachher) sich zum Guten entwickelt haben. Ob nun das Schulterstück der eine Rüstung einem besser gefällt sollte da nebensächlich sein.

Der "Vorteil" bei WoW ist in meinen Augen ein klarer Nachteil, nicht nur optisch sondern auch sinngemäß, auch wenn Blizzard für jeden Murks eine Erklärung zu haben scheint.


----------



## wiligut (26. Oktober 2009)

Das einzige was hilft ist Werbung für die Ordnung zumachen und das Gejammer in allen Threads und Foren zu lassen. Stattdessen vielleicht mal Erfolge herausstellen und über interessante Erlebnisse mit den eigenen Chars berichten. Erfolg ist sexy, jammern ist es ganz sicher nicht.

Ansonsten habe ich das Gefühl das dennoch einige der "unterlegenen Seite" zu Hilfe eilen wollen. 

Ich twinke derzeit auf Carroburg einen Sigmarpriester, weil ich nach einem Jahr WAR auch mal die gegenerische Fraktion kennenlernen möchte. Ich habe in der Woche seit Start bereits mehrere Neuanfänger getroffen die absichtlich auf Carroburg Ordnung begonnen haben, weil sie gehört hatten das diese hier besonders unterlegen seien. Fakt ist nun aber, dass derzeit im T1 die Destros auf Carroburg nix mehr zu lachen haben und teilweise richtiger Mangel an Destros besteht. 

Ich habe dort Freitag den ganzen Abend Order gespielt, Order war hoch überlegen, wir haben auch die meisten Szenarien gewonnen. T4 war blau, es fehlte noch ein Gebiet bis zur UV. Gestern Abend wieder das gleiche Bild und als ich heute morgen um 8.30 Uhr online war, war auf Carroburg gerade wieder die UV offen.


----------



## Garet Jax (26. Oktober 2009)

evtl. bekommt man ja nie ein perfektes Verhältnis hin. Jede Seite, die einmal "Blut geleckt hat" und bemerkt wie einfach man in einem RvR-Spiel PvE machen kann indem man mit einer hohen Überzahl über anderer drüberrubbelt, wird, wenn es denn mal wieder schwieriger wird, den Rückzieher machen. 

Das hatten wir jetzt einmal für die Order und einmal für die Destros.

Falls die Anzahl der Acconts stimmt, liegst also an den Spielern selber und man wird nie ein perfektes Verhältnis hinbekommen. Schneller Ruf durch rubbeln ist halt nur in Überzahl möglich. Wenn man dann mal in Unzerzahl ist, geht man erst gar nicht vor das WC - weil es geht oder ging auch schonmal einfacher. Der Mensch, der hinter jedem Char sitzt, mag es nunmal sehr einfach.

Und wenn man Sonntag gesehen hat wie xxxx Destros auf Erengrad ab ca. 10:00 Gebiete gelockt haben und dann bis 14:00 Altdorf abgeschlossen hatten, ohne einen einzigen Ordler zu sehen, dann muss man sich mal überlegen, ob es den meisten überhaupt auf das PvP ankommt oder einfach nur um den Ruf, das Wappen-Farmen und das Rubbeln.


----------



## Görms (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe auch einige Order-twinks. Eben weil wenn wir mit der Stammgruppe die Order wund rubbeln ich umloggen kann - Destro´s gibts als Gegner immer genug, selbst nachtz um 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. Oktober 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> In Aion(will nich näher drauf eingehen, taugt mir nich) haben sie das geschickt gemacht, für einige wars zwar ärgerlich. aber für viele ein segen, es wurden bei einem bestimmten verhältnis auf einem server, die eine seite geblockt *und* man führt eine 3. neutrale fraktion ein die dem unterlegenen hilft.



Fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (26. Oktober 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Eine grafische überarbeitung der Rüstungssets ist bereits in Arbeit (wenn mans denn so nennen kannn, da die Setteile bei den meisten Klassen einfach nur durcheinander gewürfelt wurden). Hoffentlich reißen sie das Ruder wenigstens beim Kriegsherren set für die Ordnung rum, denn davon haben wir ja bisher noch keine Screenshots gesehen.
> Bei WoW hat man halt den Vorteil das jede Rasse viele gleiche Klassen haben z.B Schurke. den Gibts bei fast jeder Rasse und die Sets sehen halt alle gleich aus, egal ob Horde oder Allianz.



Mit grafischer Arbeit der Charaktermodelle meinte ich nicht die Rüstungen. Die Chars an sich sehen bei der Ordnung einfach mMn lasch und schlecht aus. Außer dem Feuerzauberer oder maximal noch einem Zwerg Tank oder Slayer bietet nichts optisch den Anreiz um gespielt zu werden. Da kann man noch so viel Werbung für Ordnungsseite machen, gerade bei der Rassenwahl gehen die Leute nach ihrem persönlichen Geschmack und es ist für mich absolut verständlich, dass da mehr Leute zu Destro greifen (unabhängig davon ob man nun böse sein will oder nicht).

Bei Destro: 

- Goblins cool klein wuselig
- Orcs  groß cool grobschlächtig stylische rüstungen eigene Sprache usw
- Dunkelelfen sexy und leicht bekleidet
- Chaos dunkel mysteriös wild unbändigbar

Bei Ordnung:

- Feuerzauberer cool
- Zwergtank hart bierbauch?

Ich finde, dass einfach das Verhältnis nicht stimmt und bei der Ordnung einfach zu viele "nichtssagende" Charmodels da sind.

Um nochmal WoW-Allianz zu nehmen, die hatten wenigstens den "die Guten" Faktor und "süß" Faktor:

- Menschen gut, ehrenhaft
- Gnome klein wuselig und auch der "süß" Effekte
- Zwerge stark bärtig cool (vor allem auch das video mit Brille)
- Nachtelfen sexy schön usw.

Bei WAR sieht die Ordnung genauso grimmig und "böse" aus (besonders was Gesichtszüge angeht) wie die Destro-seite (mag ja sein, dass das auch von der Lore her so sein muss). Doch da denk ich mir wozu einen Hochelfen spielen der ne hässliche Grimasse schneidet, dann nehm ich gleich einen Dunkelelfen und mache auf Böse...


----------



## Binjabik (26. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub das ist einfach so weil viele sich gedacht haben es spielen eh alle destro dann amch ich das auch weil es halt auf vielen wow servern so war......

weil vom aussehen finde ich bis auf die elfen (die sehen wirklich nicht sehr edel und anmutig aus) 
den rest von der ordnung recht cool .....und wenn man sie mit den warhammer-tabletop figuren vergleicht passt es auch meistens....

und die ersten trailer waren halt leidera uch sehr destru-lastig und ließen die ordnung teilweise ziemlich uncool aussehen.

ich spiele auch destru aber nic hweil ich die vom aussehen viel besser finde sondern einfach weil ich gobbos liebe aber generell würde mich ein sigmarpriester oder ein hexenjäger auch total reizen!


----------



## Skullzigg (26. Oktober 2009)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Server zusammenlegen, dabei erstmal nur Leute von der unterlegenen Fraktion drauf lassen auf die anderen.
> 
> a. die Destros können ihre Klasse in Order Klasse umwandeln
> b. Pech gehabt!



Hmm aber dann würde die Ordnung in Überzahl sein ;D


----------



## Raaandy (26. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Bei WAR sieht die Ordnung genauso grimmig und "böse" aus (besonders was Gesichtszüge angeht) wie die Destro-seite (mag ja sein, dass das auch von der Lore her so sein muss). Doch da denk ich mir wozu einen Hochelfen spielen der ne hässliche Grimasse schneidet, dann nehm ich gleich einen Dunkelelfen und mache auf Böse...



also wie dus schon richtig sagst es gehört halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn einer da n schönes gesicht macht oder n schleifchen im haar trägt, isa wohl falsch im krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exec85 (26. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich habe dort Freitag den ganzen Abend Order gespielt, Order war hoch überlegen, wir haben auch die meisten Szenarien gewonnen. T4 war blau, es fehlte noch ein Gebiet bis zur UV. Gestern Abend wieder das gleiche Bild und als ich heute morgen um 8.30 Uhr online war, war auf Carroburg gerade wieder die UV offen.




Ehm... wili, was verstehst du unter "Getsern Abend" ?
Wenn ich nicht komplett verwirrt bin, wurde gestern abend Altdorf angegriffen so bis um 21.30Uhr ca. und danach blieben die Zonen neutral. Zumindest bis ich ausgeloggt habe um 00.30Uhr.

Aber jo.. is ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte mal eine ganz Tolle Idee und zwar "Bots", das bedeutet folgendes; je nach dem in welchem Gebiet welche Fraktion in Unterzahl ist,  helfen dann Npc´s. 
Das heißt z.B.
Im RvR - Gebiet Prag kämpfen 25 Zerstörungsspieler 
und 20 Ordnungsspieler 
also werden 5 Npc´s erstellt die bei der Ordnung mit kämpfen.


----------



## OldboyX (26. Oktober 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> also wie dus schon richtig sagst es gehört halt so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo eben, aber Destro sind halt die "besseren" Bösen als Ordnung und dann ist der Sinn Ordnung zu spielen erst Recht nicht mehr gegeben. Weder vom "Gut - Böse" her (sind ja beide Seiten gleich einzustufen) noch vom "style" Faktor her. Am Ende spielen viel mehr Leute Destro.

Über das Ungleichgewicht auf Carro braucht man auch nicht weiter zu diskutieren, wenn sogar teilweise die Ordnungsseite auf Niedrig steht und Destroseite auf Mitttel.


----------



## Dagon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine ganz Tolle Idee und zwar "Bots", das bedeutet folgendes; je nach dem in welchem Gebiet welche Fraktion in Unterzahl ist,  helfen dann Npc´s.
> Das heißt z.B.
> Im RvR - Gebiet Prag kämpfen 25 Zerstörungsspieler
> und 20 Ordnungsspieler
> also werden 5 Npc´s erstellt die bei der Ordnung mit kämpfen.



So etwas in der Art hatten die Devs uns vor Release versporchen, wurde aber schnell totgeschwiegen und ist in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (26. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> So etwas in der Art hatten die Devs uns vor Release versporchen, wurde aber schnell totgeschwiegen und ist in Vergessenheit geraten.



hmm schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (26. Oktober 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> So etwas in der Art hatten die Devs uns vor Release versporchen, wurde aber schnell totgeschwiegen und ist in Vergessenheit geraten.



Jo daran kann ich mich noch perfekt erinnern, sowas sollte es in Szenarien geben, aber bei der Open Beta hab ich schon gemerkt das es irgendwie nicht da war, und ja dann ist es in Vergessen Heit geraten..


----------



## C0ntra (26. Oktober 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine ganz Tolle Idee und zwar "Bots", das bedeutet folgendes; je nach dem in welchem Gebiet welche Fraktion in Unterzahl ist,  helfen dann Npc´s.
> Das heißt z.B.
> Im RvR - Gebiet Prag kämpfen 25 Zerstörungsspieler
> und 20 Ordnungsspieler
> also werden 5 Npc´s erstellt die bei der Ordnung mit kämpfen.



Was heißt "mit kämpfen"? Folgt der Bot dann immer dem Zerg? Stehen die Bots nur an den SFZ und an Burgen? 
Von der Idee her wurde es sogar mal von Mythic angekündigt, aber ein Bot speziell in einem MMORPG wäre wesentlich komplexer als bei gängigen Ego-Shootern und so kaum zu realisieren.

Möglich wäre es aber, das an den SFZ zusätzliche NPC spawnen, vlt sogar Heiler, die andere Fraktionsmitglieder automatisch heilen. Der Bot kann aber nicht einschätzen, wen er bestenfalls zuerst zu heilen hat bzw je nach Situation würde er Dinge tun, die ein menschlicher Spieler nicht tun würde.


----------



## exec85 (26. Oktober 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine ganz Tolle Idee und zwar "Bots", das bedeutet folgendes; je nach dem in welchem Gebiet welche Fraktion in Unterzahl ist,  helfen dann Npc´s.
> Das heißt z.B.
> Im RvR - Gebiet Prag kämpfen 25 Zerstörungsspieler
> und 20 Ordnungsspieler
> also werden 5 Npc´s erstellt die bei der Ordnung mit kämpfen.




Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war so etwas ähnliches zu Beginn mit Szenarien geplant die unausgeglichen sind. Wurde aber nicht umgesetzt. Ist meiner Meiung nach auch die letzte Möglichkeit die man ergreifen sollte.


----------



## C0ntra (26. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Ist meiner Meiung nach auch die letzte Möglichkeit die man ergreifen sollte.



Die erste Möglichkeit ist Serverwechsel!


----------



## wiligut (26. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Ehm... wili, was verstehst du unter "Getsern Abend" ?
> Wenn ich nicht komplett verwirrt bin, wurde gestern abend Altdorf angegriffen so bis um 21.30Uhr ca. und danach blieben die Zonen neutral. Zumindest bis ich ausgeloggt habe um 00.30Uhr.
> 
> Aber jo.. is ok
> ...



Deine herablassende Art kannst du dir dahin stecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint.
Von dir habe ich bisher nur Gejammer und Beschwerden gelesen. Wie wärs wenn du mal was konstruktives beiträgst.

Ich habe mich aufs T1 bezogen da mein Twink erst Level 11 ist. Freitag abend und heute morgen waren die T4 Gebiete dennoch blau, ob dir das in dein armseeliges KN-Marketing passt oder nicht.


----------



## exec85 (26. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Deine herablassende Art kannst du dir dahin stecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint.
> Von dir habe ich bisher nur Gejammer und Beschwerden gelesen. Wie wärs wenn du mal was konstruktives beiträgst.
> 
> Ich habe mich aufs T1 bezogen da mein Twink erst Level 11 ist. Freitag abend und heute morgen waren die T4 Gebiete dennoch blau, ob dir das in dein armseeliges KN-Marketing passt oder nicht.




Ich habe von dir bisher eigentlich auch nichts anderes als herablassendes und beleidigendes gelesen... zudem bist du jmd der andere auf absolute inhatliche Richtigkeit hinweist, jedoch selbst keinen großen Wert drauf legt..


----------



## wiligut (26. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Chars an sich sehen bei der Ordnung einfach mMn lasch und schlecht aus. Außer dem Feuerzauberer oder maximal noch einem Zwerg Tank oder Slayer bietet nichts optisch den Anreiz um gespielt zu werden.




Noch subjektiver gehts ja nun nicht mehr, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde den Sigmarpriester und Hexenjäger echt gelungen und kann dafür den BW und Zwergen nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## wiligut (26. Oktober 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Ich habe von dir bisher eigentlich auch nichts anderes als herablassendes und beleidigendes gelesen... zudem bist du jmd der andere auf absolute inhatliche Richtigkeit hinweist, jedoch selbst keinen großen Wert drauf legt..




Doch tue ich. Vielleicht hab ich mich in diesem Fall etwas unklar ausgedrückt, aber schön das es dir aufgefallen ist. Übrigens, mich zu zitieren und dann noch absichtlich Rechtschreibfehler einzubauen grenzt an Verleumdung. Traurig das du sowas nötig hast.


----------



## Churchak (26. Oktober 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> ordnung bekommt die ganzen RvR sachen billiger (weniger medaillen weniger benötigter RR)
> da würde die ordnung sicher schnell mehr leute haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja die frage ist ob man solche Leute auch in seinen Reihen haben mag.Ka meine Erfahrung ist je ruf/itemgeiler die Person um so unangenehmer der zeitgenosse.


----------



## OldboyX (26. Oktober 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Noch subjektiver gehts ja nun nicht mehr, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, ich sag nur meine Meinung. Natürlich ist die subjektiv und gilt nicht für alle (sonst würde es überhaupt keine Order geben)...

Dennoch gibt es insgesamt mehr Destro Chars (es gibt meines Wissen nach keinen EU-Server mit Ordnung Übergewicht) und ich glaube, dass einer der Gründe eben der style ist und man deshalb mit einer Verbesserung der Order Models die Fraktion auch attraktiver machen könnte.

Wenn du bessere Erklärungen und Lösungsvorschläge hast, dann schreib sie hier hin. Damals als WAR rauskam und meine WoW-Gilde gewechselt hat war die Frage ob Destro oder Order schnell geklärt nachdem wir uns die Charmodels angesehen hatten war man sich einstimmig einig, dass Order einfach insgesamt die Arschkarte gezogen hat was den Artstyle angeht.


----------



## Rungor (26. Oktober 2009)

LittlePsycho91 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine ganz Tolle Idee und zwar "Bots", das bedeutet folgendes; je nach dem in welchem Gebiet welche Fraktion in Unterzahl ist,  helfen dann Npc´s.
> Das heißt z.B.
> Im RvR - Gebiet Prag kämpfen 25 Zerstörungsspieler
> und 20 Ordnungsspieler
> also werden 5 Npc´s erstellt die bei der Ordnung mit kämpfen.




naja..bots können aber niemals so gut kämpfen wie spieler^^ da müsste man die bots schon so stark machen das sofort ein tank ran muss... oder man nimmt 10 bots die halt mittelmäßig kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (26. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, ich sag nur meine Meinung. Natürlich ist die subjektiv und gilt nicht für alle (sonst würde es überhaupt keine Order geben)...
> 
> Dennoch gibt es insgesamt mehr Destro Chars (es gibt meines Wissen nach keinen EU-Server mit Ordnung Übergewicht) und ich glaube, dass einer der Gründe eben der style ist und man deshalb mit einer Verbesserung der Order Models die Fraktion auch attraktiver machen könnte.
> 
> Wenn du bessere Erklärungen hast, dann schreib sie hier hin. Damals als WAR rauskam und meine WoW-Gilde gewechselt hat war die Frage ob Destro oder Order schnell geklärt nachdem wir uns die Charmodels angesehen hatten war man sich einstimmig einig, dass Order einfach insgesamt die Arschkarte gezogen hat was den Artstyle angeht.



Nein hab keine. In einem anderen Thread hier im Forum wurde vor kurzem auch schon darüber diskutiert und ich vertrete die gleiche Meinung. Order fehlt es auch in meinen Augen etwas an "style". Ich teile nur einfach deine "Vorliebe" für Zwerge nicht. Als Grünhautspieler finde ich, dass die Stumpen'z eine Beleidigung für die Augen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr nicht. Siggi und HJ gefallen mir dagegen sehr. 

Die Attraktivität der Orderfraktion könnte man ja ev. auch mit zusätzlichen Mounts anheben. Die würden keinen spielerischen Vorteil bringen, dennoch gut aussehen und könnten so eventuell mehr Leute bewegen auf Orderseite zu spielen. Da Mythic ja auch noch andere Mounts parat hat (siehe die beiden Sondermounts für rege Beteiligung am Testserverfeedback) müsste das Mythic sogar leicht umsetzen können.


----------



## Minastry (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele Order auf Drakenwald und finds eigentlich ganz spaßig, vorallem mit steigendem Level und dass obwohl ich meistens die Prime Time verpasse. Ich möchte auch nur eben was zum Thema Style sagen. 

willigut hat Recht es fehlt der Order an "Style" aber meiner Meinung nach sind die Zwerge noch ganz gut gelungen, im Gegensatz zu den Hochelfen für deren Auftreten ich mich als Order spieler echt schäme. Es ist nicht nur die  Ausrüstung das komplette Design ist einfach für die Tonne. Die sehen einfach garnicht nach Krieg aus um es mal stumpf auszudrücken. Das ist natürlich meine subjektive Meinung aber ich denke viele teilen diese Meinung. 

Als Twink habe ich mir mal nen Schwarzork erstellt und man muss schon sagen als Tank machen die einfach Eindruck, genau wie die Auserkorenen. Ich denke wenn man dort nachbessern würde könnte das tatsächlich das Gleichgewicht ein wenig verschieben.


----------



## Kranak90 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich find den Ritter des Sonnenordens ziemlich stylisch. Würden die ganzen Federn am Helm nicht sein würden ihn sicher mehr Leute spielen. Die Helme sehen eigentlich richtig gut aus, nur die Federn stören halt. Leider gibts nur beim Kriegsherren und Tyrannen Set keine federn am Helm.


----------



## Lexxer240 (26. Oktober 2009)

So kan mich einer bitte kurz Aufklären so mache dinge versteh ich nicht......ich spiele nichtmehr so intesiv und lange War als wie noch vor 2 Monaten...in denen ich aber immer wieder die Foren verfolgt habe...nun lese ich immer bzw Häufig das die Deutschen Server das Problem haben das die Ordnung fehlt..das Wochenende bekam ich es auf erengrad zwar irgendwie mit das die Destro verlieren sollte um der Ordnung den Weg nach Uv frei zu machen,,.. Was ich bescheuert fand aber die antwort darauf..entweder das oder wir stehen ohne Gegner da... Nun fragte ich  erst mal warum...Antwort..ka

Liegt es evtl daran das die Order die lust verloren hat da sie nicht mehr mit ihren Imba Bomber gruppen etwas reissen?...
Wen das so ist wieso hauen die dan gleich ab wen die Balance mal stimmt...und warum heulen die rum ?..ich versteh es nichtmehr sollte der sinn des Spieles nicht sein das das können entscheidet und nicht fehlerhafte bzw unausgeglichene Balance?...

Warum die Leute dann aber gleich die Foren zu müllen mit erhaltet den und den Server versteh ich auch nicht..es waren ka genau wie viele Monate wo man nur noch auf die Fresse bekam..trotzdem war die Destro am start..warum nun die Ordnung nicht?


----------



## Maladin (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe die Provokationen entfernt. Bleibt bitte sachlich und geht nicht auf so etwas ein. Meldet diese Beiträge einfach und lasst die Moderatoren schwitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Miracolax (26. Oktober 2009)

ka was ihr alle mit Style wollt. Wenn ein Spiel buggy und sonstwas ist dann nützen einem auch die am besten aussehenden Rüstungen nix...Optik tut nix am Spiel und dem Content an sich ändern! Und der ist nun mal nicht berauschend.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Oktober 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> ka was ihr alle mit Style wollt. Wenn ein Spiel buggy und sonstwas ist dann nützen einem auch die am besten aussehenden Rüstungen nix...Optik tut nix am Spiel und dem Content an sich ändern! Und der ist nun mal nicht berauschend.



ui, das musste ja jetzt kommen. Aber weißt du was, die vollen Server sagen gerade genau das Gegenteil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (26. Oktober 2009)

nen server auf dem wenig order vertreten ist mit einem server auf dem zu wenig destro vertreten ist zusammen tun


----------



## Zonkey (26. Oktober 2009)

ich weiss ned was ihr habt, ich find die Order Rassen tausend mal besser als dieses hässliche Destro Grünhaut Gesocks... (achtung sehr subjektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sogar die Elfen find ich recht gut gelungen...

Soo muss wieder los, hirnlose Orks umbratzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (27. Oktober 2009)

bots bzw mitkämpfende npcs? geht wunderbar.. siehe guildwars


----------



## Hellbabe (27. Oktober 2009)

naja kaum isse Schule wieder dran, is dat t4 einigermaßen ausgeglichen ab 20 Uhr


----------



## C0ntra (27. Oktober 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> bots bzw mitkämpfende npcs? geht wunderbar.. siehe guildwars



Guild Wars ist aber auch kleinräumig, was das PvP betrifft. Mich würde es stark wundern, wenn die Bots die gleichen Skills wie die Spieler haben und diese situationsabhängig sinnvoll einsetzen. Zudem hat PvP/RvR in WAR eine ganz andere Größenordnung und stellt ganz andere Anforderungen an Bots.



Hellbabe schrieb:


> naja kaum isse Schule wieder dran, is dat t4 einigermaßen ausgeglichen ab 20 Uhr


Aber es sind doch noch Schulferien?!


----------



## Kranak90 (27. Oktober 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Aber es sind doch noch Schulferien?!



In Schleswig Holstein zumindest geht die Schule seit Gestern wieder los.


----------



## C0ntra (27. Oktober 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> In Schleswig Holstein zumindest geht die Schule seit Gestern wieder los.



In Berlin noch nicht, aber ich habe auch keine Ferien.
Dann kommen also zahlreiche Destros aus Schleswig Holstein? (Verallgemeinerungen ftw!)


----------



## Kir Kanos (27. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema Style wurde ja schon was gesagt, aber ich lasse auch mal kurz meine Meinung dazu raus.
Order sieht wirklich so aus wie es durch die Bücher und Romane vermittelt wird. 

Menschen : Düster, dreckig, etwas verzweifelt, gläubig und nicht gerade stark. 
Zwerge : Sturr, trinkfreudig, bartig, klein, eigensinnig und stark. 
Elfen : zeigen wenig Emotionen, trauern alten Zeiten nach, die meisten von Ihnen haben mehr was von Denkern und Künstlern. (Bei den späteren Rüstungen sieht man das gut, auch wenn die Optik da wirklich was hinterher hingt. Ihre Rüstungen haben mehr was von Kunstwerken.)

Das sind nur einpaar Eindrücke und nur aus meiner Sicht.
Aber man darf nicht vergessen das Warhammer wirklich mehr in den Darkfantasy-Bereich gehört.

Wer melodramatische Helden, nur gute aussehende Frauen und absolute Lichtgestalten sehen will, auf der Seite des "guten" (so gut und nett sind die Völker der Ordnung nach der Storyline sowieso nicht), sollte sich wirklich was anderes suchen.

Aber was die Optik der Rüstungen angeht kann man schon mehr machen. Es soll ja irgendwann neue Optiks kommen, doch damit sollten die sich nicht so viel Zeit lassen.
^^ Wo ich aber voll und ganz verstehen kann, dass die Ordnung in Sachen Aussehen jammert ist das Reit"ding" der Zwerge.^^

Naja so eine System wie in Guild Wars wäre schon was fürs oRvR, aber ich bezweifel das so was bei Warhammer einfach so umgesetzt werden könnte. Man sieht das ja schon an normalen NPCs...da habe ich schon clevere Mobs in anderen MMOs getroffen.


----------



## OldboyX (27. Oktober 2009)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> nen server auf dem wenig order vertreten ist mit einem server auf dem zu wenig destro vertreten ist zusammen tun



Es gibt ja aber keinen Server (soweit ich weiß) auf dem zu wenig Destro vertreten ist.


----------



## mephistostraum (27. Oktober 2009)

Zunächst einmal, muss man verschiedene Probleme beleuchten.

a) Ein gutes Verhältnis heißt nicht, 5 Spieler auf der einen Seite und 5 Spieler auf der anderen. Begründung. Mit meiner Gilde, alle TS, alle gut ausgerüstet, haben wir mit unseren KT gerne schon einmal zwei Kts besiegt, die wohl nur random waren. Haben uns auch mal über TS mit der Ordnungsseite zu 6vs6 Kämpfen getroffen. Wir haben alle gewonnen. Am Ende der Testphase konnten wir sogar mit 6 Leuten 12 Spieler besiegen. Also die reine Zahl ist es nicht.

b) Organisationsgrad. Es ist etwas anderes, ob es einen organisierten über ts geleiteten KT gibt, wo alle spieler sich auch koordinieren, oder es randomgroups gibt, die einfach so spielen und nicht so schnell in der Koordination sind. Z.B. Fokussen auf Heiler. Absprache ist also alles.

c) Zusammensetzung der Gruppen und Kts. Ein guter Kt hat genügend Heiler, DDs und Tanks dabei in einem guten Verhältnis. Radom Groups können schon mal viel Damage haben, aber keine Heilung.

d) Pyschologische Elemente. Der Gewinner ist ein Held, der Verlierer ist ein nichts. Und wer will schon verlieren. Es ist doch auch so, dass wenn man immer verliert, man eher geneigt ist aufzuhören, als wenn man gewinnt. Wie oft habe ich es gehört, ich wechsele den Server, weil hier verliere ich doch sowieso immer. Und so verlassen besonders viele der unterlegenden  Seite das Spiel oder den Server.


Man sieht also die Zahl ist sicherlich wichtig, aber nicht alleine spielentscheidend. Entscheidend wohl ist es in WAR und das finde ich schön, wie auch schwierig, das die Organisation siegt. Meint: Wenn es Spieler gibt, die zu Großraids aufrufen, wenn mehrere Kts geleitet werden. Wenn es Absprachen gibt, usw. So und kann es also eben auch sein, dass die zahlenmäßig unterlegende Rasse locker gewinnt.

Ich spiele auf Carro und Draken. Persönlich finde ich auf Carra die Zerstörung einen Tick dominanter und auf Draken ist es anders herum. Daher kann man eben auch nicht sagen, es liegt an den Styles oder den Charakteren. Daran kann es also nicht nur liegen. Ich glaube ein Hauptgrund für unterschiedliche Verhältnisse in der Dominanz liegen schlicht in meinen Punkt d begründet. Der Verlierer wechselt den Server schneller als ein Gewinner. Das ist der Hauptgrund meiner Meinung für das Problem.


Gäbe es Lösungen.

a) die DAOC Lösung, die aber auch nur bedingt funktionierte, auch wenn alle DAOC-Spieler behaupten, es war so toll. 
3 Fraktionen bekämpfen sich, was dazu führen soll, dass sich zwei gegen einen verbünden, aber nur auf Zeit. Ist wohl so nicht zu implementieren.

b) Wenn es nun auf die Zahl hinausliefe, wo man sich wie in e-sport austobt, dann wäre sicherlich ein Arena-ähnliches System schön, wie es auch aus egoshootern bekannt ist. X leute auf der einen Seite bekämpfen X Leute auf der anderen Seite, wie es ja in Szenarien angedacht ist. Ich liebe Sz. aber mal ganz ehrlich wie oft habe ich als durchaus guter Spieler in randomgroups gegen SG zu 0 verloren. Auch hier sieht man, Zahlengleichheit muss kein gutes Verhältnis sein. Man könnte also Zonen einführen, wo nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Spielern reindarf. Ist das Gebiet voll, wird man rausgeschmissen, wie in den Festungsraids. Aber auch das will glaube ich keiner, weil wer möchte schon die Nachricht erhalten: Praag ist voll, kämpfe woanders. Die Flamerei möchte ich dann sehen.

c) NPC Unterstützung. Nette Idee, aber mal ehrlich NPC sind prinzipiell doof. Sie sind zu stark zu schwach, was auch immer, aber ich halte es für wahnsinnig schwierig. Zumal npc wohl nicht fokussieren könnten. Also eine Idee, aber unsinning.

d) Da die Schönheit einer Frau stets im Auge des Betrachters liegt, kann ja auch keine Lösung sein Styles oder die Charaktere zu überarbeiten, also eine supercoole Rasse einzufügen. Ich spiele prinzipiell nur Heiler. Ich mag meinen Gobo und ich mag meinen Siggi und ich mag meinen Erzi und soweiter. Ich finde sie in ihrer Art gut gemacht. Persönlich ist es mir Latte, wie die aussehen, ich mag die Fähigkeiten, die sie benutzen. Die Meleeheiler mag ich genauso gerne wie Fernheiler.


Letztlich geht es meiner Meinung um Folgendes. Es mag sich platt anhören und auch einfältig. Die Spieler machen ein Spiel. Und letztlich gibt es 1000 Gründe, warum man nicht mehr WOW spielen kann oder WAR oder AION oder oder oder. Die spieler entscheiden, warum sie spielen. Ich werde WAR noch eine Weile spielen, aber je mehr Spieler auf einem Server sind, desto besser ist das Spielvergnügen.

Denn ich stelle mir vor, die Serverkapazität ist auf beiden Seiten auf hoch. Dann weiß man ungefähr, dass die Zahlen gleich sind. Und dann gibt es in WAR schon noch einiges zu tun, mit PVE oder PVP. Und mal möchte man zergen und mal möchte man Szenarien machen. Wie auch immer.

Ein gutes Verhältnis sind eigentlich hohe Spielerzahlen. Damit hängt und fällt alles. Denn wie oben ausführlich besprochen, die Zahl selber ist nur bedingt aussagekräftig. Andere Faktoren sind wichtiger.


Also mein RAT. spielt WAR, sagt es euren FReunden weiter und Spielt WAR. Das ist mein billiger Rat, wie man das Verhältnis in den Griff bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))))))))


Im übrigen. Gestern auf Draken. Die Zerstörung wollte Etaine einnehmen und es entbrannten heftige Kämpfe. Die Ordnung hat nicht klein beigegeben und obwohl wir Ordnungsspieler erst dachten, Etaine würde gelockt werdne, so haben wir das Blatt wenden können. Und eben das war ein schönes  Spielerlebnis.

Das gibt es eben doch auch in WAR. Das schöne Spieleerlebnis. Also: Spielt WAR


----------



## Masarius (28. Oktober 2009)

@ mephistostraum

Sehe fast alles genauso vorallem der "billige Rat"

Aber grade beim Organisationsgrad spielt vorallem auch die Mentalität der beteiligten (Fraktionen) eine große Rolle.
Geht es um dauerhaften Spielerfolg oder mehr um den Spaß am Spiel, wo eben Item X nicht erreicht wird, aber deswegen auch niemand einen Streit vom Zaun bricht. 
Vorallem wenn eine Seite frühzeitig anfängt sich sinnvoll zu organisieren, d.h. TS, Gruppenzusammenstellung ect wird die Motivation der unterlegen Seite spürbar sinken. Zu Beginn wird deswegen vermutlich noch niemand aufhören aber es breitet sich eine "Wir gewinnen eh nicht" Einstellung aus, die es auch unheimlich schwer macht Ordnung in das Chaos zu bringen.

Hier müssen dann starke (ingame) Persöhnlichkeiten/Gilden aktiv werden und das hängt auch wieder mit der Mentalität der beteiligten zusammen, im Endeffekt liegt es also an jedem Spieler selbst wieviel Spaß man selbst hat aber eben auch wieviel Spaß der Nebenmann/die Nebenfrau hat. 
Den ein Spiel das niemandem Spaß macht spielt auch niemand.
Wie mephistostraum schon richtig geschrieben hat, Spieler machen ein Spiel, entscheiden also auch wie gut es ist.


----------



## OldboyX (28. Oktober 2009)

Klar machen die Spieler ein Spiel aus. Doch gerade bei einem Computerspiel entscheidet doch der Entwickler, welche Art von Spieler er sich ins Boot holt und insofern ist es einfach unrealistisch, dass sich urplötzlich von der Community her irgend etwas ändern wird. Wieso auch? Wenn sich in WAR etwas ändern soll, dann muss man die Rahmenbedingungen ändern und das kann eben nunmal nur Mythic.

Will ich mehr organisierte Truppen ? > dann gebe ich denen mehr Anreiz und Exklusivität
Will ich mehr Casuals ? > dann sorge ich dafür, dass alles solo und mit wenig Zeitaufwand zu erreichen ist
Will ich mehr Hardcore Grinder? > dann implementiere ich entsprechendes Gameplay und Anreize die nur über Grind zu erreichen sind
Will ich mehr Ordler? > dann implementiere ich entsprechenden Anreiz und da dieser nicht unbedingt gameplaytechnische Vorteile bringen sollte (das macht das Spiel langfristig kaputt) ist die Optik hier etwas wo man gut ansetzen kann

Will man alle diese Spieler parallel halten, dann muss man entsprechende parallele Schienen fahren und allen was bieten, WoW macht es vor:

- Hardcore raider werden durch hardmodes bedient
- Hardcore e-sport pvpler werden durch arena bedient
- Casuals dürfen auch raiden und alles sehen
- Für "Farmfreaks" gibts Achievements ohne Ende
- Für "Sammler" gibts Mounts und Haustiere ohne Ende
usw.

In einem PVP Spiel wie WAR hat man das Problem, dass man die unterschiedlichen Spieler in dasselbe PVP schickt und dabei ist natürlich das Frustmoment (gerade in Szenarien) für diejenige Seite die aus randoms besteht und von einer organisierten SZ Stamm nach Strich und Faden abgefarmt wird einfach riesengroß. Die haben natürlich keine Chance, weil sie schlechter spielen, schlechter organisiert sind und in der Regel das schlechtere Equip haben. Zusätzlich ist es für neue Spieler auch nicht unbedingt motivierend, wenn man ab Stufe 31 schon mit den R40+RR80 im selben Szenario sitzt.

PS: Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber für über 90% der Spieler in einem MMO spielt das Aussehen sehr wohl eine Rolle bei der Rassen und Klassenwahl.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist auch, dass die Ausrüstungsspirale dreht. Die Leute die seit Anfang dabei sind, merken dass ja nicht. Aber wenn jetzt neulinge mit 32 ins T4 Müssen, werden die nur abgefarmt. Die können nichts und halten nichts aus und bekommen damit auch nahezu 0 RP. Einfach weil sie kein Schaden machen, kein Level haben und keine Items. Das Frustet und wenn man dann in Unterzahl ist ... zockt man lieber die alt eingediehnten BGs. Einfach weil es dort der selbe Spaß ist.

Das Problem WAR unterscheidet sich nicht zu stark von anderen PVP Spielen. 

Das Leveln zum Beispiel sollte in einem PVP SPiel abgeschafft werden. Es sollte über Skills gelöst werden. Damit schlägt man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Die erste, man hat nicht dass sinnfreie 22 und ab ins T3 und im T2 geht man nicht, weil man zu stark ist (dank der Idioten Huhnregel, die ich noch nie mochte und affige fand) und dann das Problem das die T Zonen austerben. Würde das Endgame funzen, würde keiner im T1-T3 groß rumhocken und würde das Endgame nicht funzen, ist T1-T3 voll, aber T4 nicht. DAs Problem wäre ohne Level verschwunden. 
Denn viele twinken ja auch.

Man müsste es also ermöglichen, dass alle mit ihren Mains zocken. Kein Lehrlingsystem. Ein angepasstest Levelsystem ist auch eine Lösung. Denn Level 8 werden in SC auf 28 gebufft ... obwohl die 0 Chancen im SC haben wegen Items. Das Problem ist warum passt man die Items nicht an.
Also man erschafft Level für die Items. Level 1-40 Voraussetzung und dann einen Faktor (*1,5 vom Level etc.) Wenn man jetzt in ein niedrigeres T Gebiet geht, wird dass Automatisch Angepasst. Also wenn man T1 geht, wird aus einem 40er halt ein 10er. Die Items passen sich an und sind eben dann auf Level 15. Natürlich ist er immernoch besser als die meisten dort. Aber wenn man Level 10-11/20-21 etc. ist und genug Einfluss hat. Ist man eh Imba in diesem Level bereich. Das ist ja auch das Problem. WEnn man dann abetr Level 22 ist, wird man gezwungen als Kanonenfutter und SC Abfarmpunkt ins nächste Tier zu marschieren.

Dann müsste man auch alternativen zum Mobfarmen und Spielerzergen einführen.
Daily Quests wo man mit Fliegern und Dampfpanzer unterwegs ist.
Daily PVP Quests, wo man eben paar Spaßige oder Ernste Sachen machen muss.
Die ganzen questreihen überarbeiten im PVP, die sind einfach nur Sinnfrei und man macht sie nur wegen Geld, nicht wegen der Quest.

Dann sollte man verschiedene System einführen um gegen Spielerzahlen zu arbeiten.
Als erstes Angepasste NSC und Burgtore etc. Wären eine sehr stark Erleichterung und damit Abschaffen von Burgtortheilungen. Damit könnte man 
Dann verschiedene Buffs durch BOs und Burgen. Einfach damit der Verteidiger nicht gezwungen ist in der Burg zu harren. Denn wenn man gut Angreifer hat und die Mitbekommen, dass man raustürmt und BOs erobern will, hat man auf offenem Feld 0  Chancen. Die BOs lohnen aber auch nicht wirklich. Wenn der Angreifer im SC überlegen ist und die Burgen zu erst attackiert, ohne die BOs zu tappen. Hat man als Deffer ja kaum Taktische Möglichkeiten. Außer man greift aus dem Hintertürchen an. Aber das war es. 

Daher sollten die BOs verschiedene Aufgaben, Buffs etc. Bekommen, so dass man die nicht ignon kann und dieser 15 Minuten Langweil Lock muss weg. Erobert ist erobert und wer es nicht defft, hat eben Pech. Damit wären Hit and Run attacken wirklich gut.

Die angepassten NSC sollten eben vorallem im Thronraum gut abgehen. Alle 4 + Boss sollten immer Verlinkt sein. Verschiedene Skills pro Typus 8. Drunter ist nicht. Von Heilungen, Schilden, über CC, bis hin zu Randomaggroskills. Damit nicht einfach 0815 Tank and Spank ensteht. Dabei sollte aber alles Schaden, HP etc. an den Angreifer und den Verteidiger angepasst sein. Zum Beispiel die anzahl der NSC an den Verteidiger, die Kraft der NSC an dem Angreifer. Damit kann man eben gewisse Dinge erschaffen.

Das Problem ist und bleibt einfach, dass WAR sehr statisch und Fest vorgeschrieben ist. Da man nie wirklich eine Idee hatte, um gegen Überzahl vor zu gehen und alles vom T1-T4 das selbe ist, ist es schwer dort was zu machen. Sandbox regel sich oft selbst ein. Bei WOW ist die Überzahl egal, nur in den BG Wartezeiten zeigt es sich. Bei WAR ist PVP wichtiger Bestandteil und da hatten sie 0 Ideen. Nach über 1 Jahr, net mal einen Ansatz und dass Lehrlingssystem ist nicht ernst gemeint. 


Der Punkt bei WAR ist das Konzept auch ein Hinterniss. 
Man bräuchte Ausgebarre Einflusspunkte im RVR. Damit man viele Belohnungen machen kann und immer ein interesse da ist, ins Open RVR zu gehen. 
Man müsste auch Abwechslungs ins Open RVR abschaffen. Wöchentliche Events zum Beispiel. Wo eben Daily Quests helfen. Nach dem Motto Skavenplage, Nurgle Teich, Khorne Spürhunde, Hexenjägerkulte etc. Immer mal bissel was anderes und damit zusätzliche BOs.
Bedienbare Kriegsmaschinen wie Dampfpanzer, Belagerungstürme etc. könnten auch viel helfen und vorallem einen Schadenstyp für Kriegsmaschinen. Damit man die eben gegen Belagerungseinrichtungen stärker machen kann. Aber so ... naja wozu ne Kanone ... eh man damit ballert. Da bringt man die DPS besser mit den AE KMs an den Mann oder runterspring und ins Tor stürmen.


----------



## C0ntra (28. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch, dass die Ausrüstungsspirale dreht. Die Leute die seit Anfang dabei sind, merken dass ja nicht. Aber wenn jetzt neulinge mit 32 ins T4 Müssen, werden die nur abgefarmt. Die können nichts und halten nichts aus und bekommen damit auch nahezu 0 RP. Einfach weil sie kein Schaden machen, kein Level haben und keine Items. Das Frustet und wenn man dann in Unterzahl ist ... zockt man lieber die alt eingediehnten BGs. Einfach weil es dort der selbe Spaß ist.
> 
> Das Problem WAR unterscheidet sich nicht zu stark von anderen PVP Spielen.
> 
> ...



Mit 32 ins T4 zu gehen ist ja auch so, als ob du mit Level 2 im T1 rumhüpfst, es ist möglich aber reißen tust du nicht viel, wenn du auf dich allein gestellt bist. Du hast lediglich mehr Skills, von denen einige unabhängig vom eigenen Level nützlich sein können, man kann schließlich mehr wie Schaden machen.

Lieber eine 4-Teilung als z.B. 50 Level am Stück zu leveln und gegen Ende hin zu grinden und von Stufe 25 bis 45+ nur abgefarmt zu werden!
Die Einteilung ist sinnvoll, damit PvP nicht nur im Highlvlbereich möglich ist.
Das dir die Hühnchenmechanik nicht gefällt tut hier auch nichts zur Sache, ich finde sie gut.
Dass das Lehrlingssystem nicht rückwärts funktioniert, bzw. sie es entfernt haben, könnte viele Gründe haben. Bevor man etwas fordert, sollte man sich über mögliche Folgen im Klaren sein.
Inwiefern man ohne Levels das "Problem" in deinen Augen nicht mehr hätte, möchtest du bitte erläutern. Wie sollen sich sonst Spieler, die schon länger Spielen, von Neulingen abheben? Davon mal abgesehen, das es bloß ein Zeitfaktor ist.


----------



## OldboyX (28. Oktober 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Mit 32 ins T4 zu gehen ist ja auch so, als ob du mit Level 2 im T1 rumhüpfst, es ist möglich aber reißen tust du nicht viel, wenn du auf dich allein gestellt bist. Du hast lediglich mehr Skills, von denen einige unabhängig vom eigenen Level nützlich sein können, man kann schließlich mehr wie Schaden machen.



Ist so nicht ganz richtig. Gerade bei 32 ist die Schere gegen die Endgame Chars viel größer als mit Stufe 2 im T1 Szenario. Schließlich kämpft man im T1 gegen Stufe 11 und das wars, es gibt nicht Stufe 11 + insane Progress. Im T4 kämpft man nicht nur gegen Stufe 40, sondern auch noch alles was danach kommt (bis RR 80 UND der ganze Itemprogress).



> Lieber eine 4-Teilung als z.B. 50 Level am Stück zu leveln und gegen Ende hin zu grinden und von Stufe 25 bis 45+ nur abgefarmt zu werden!
> Die Einteilung ist sinnvoll, damit PvP nicht nur im Highlvlbereich möglich ist.
> Das dir die Hühnchenmechanik nicht gefällt tut hier auch nichts zur Sache, ich finde sie gut.
> Dass das Lehrlingssystem nicht rückwärts funktioniert, bzw. sie es entfernt haben, könnte viele Gründe haben. Bevor man etwas fordert, sollte man sich über mögliche Folgen im Klaren sein.
> Inwiefern man ohne Levels das "Problem" in deinen Augen nicht mehr hätte, möchtest du bitte erläutern. Wie sollen sich sonst Spieler, die schon länger Spielen, von Neulingen abheben? Davon mal abgesehen, das es bloß ein Zeitfaktor ist.



Ich finde die 4-Teilung des PVPs auch sehr gut (wie man die Maps umgesetzt hat finde ich schrecklich, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) nur eben sollte man auch von 32 - 40- 40+RR 80 noch eine Abstufung machen. Das wäre wirklich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## C0ntra (28. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ist so nicht ganz richtig. Gerade bei 32 ist die Schere gegen die Endgame Chars viel größer als mit Stufe 2 im T1 Szenario. Schließlich kämpft man im T1 gegen Stufe 11 und das wars, es gibt nicht Stufe 11 + insane Progress. Im T4 kämpft man nicht nur gegen Stufe 40, sondern auch noch alles was danach kommt (bis RR 80 UND der ganze Itemprogress).
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde die 4-Teilung des PVPs auch sehr gut (wie man die Maps umgesetzt hat finde ich schrecklich, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) nur eben sollte man auch von 32 - 40- 40+RR 80 noch eine Abstufung machen. Das wäre wirklich nicht verkehrt.



Prinzipiell schon, aber Tanks können erst mit  Stufe 10 Guard verteilen und Heiler erst dann wiederbeleben. Die Klassenfunktionen sind noch gar nicht ausgebildet. 
Es geht ja nicht darum, das man mit Stufe <40 oder Stufe 40, RR40 gegen Stufe 40 RR80 bestehen kann, je größer die Gruppe und je unterschiedlicher die Levels auf beiden Seiten, desto mehr werden die Unterschiede "verschmiert".

Skaliert die Wirkung von Fähigkeiten eigentlich mit dem Rufrang oder dem Charakterlevel? Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, dann sich die Vorteile von hohen Rufrängen auf zusätzliche Ruf-/Meisterschaftsfähigkeiten sowie höherstufige Items und mehr AP. Dies macht freilich eine Menge aus, aber in einer bunt durchmischten Gruppe wird es abgeschwächt.

Um zu gewinnen kann man nicht nur auf Spieler mit hohem Rufrang setzen, da braucht man alle, egal ob Randoms oder Stammgruppen. Wie es ausgeht, wenn ein Random KT auf Stammgruppen trifft, kann sich jeder denken aber die gibt es auf beiden Seiten.


Eine Abstufung für Spieler der Stufe 40+ in Form eines T5 Gebietes? Würde ich auch gut heißen aber es hätte für mich erstmal nicht Priorität.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist aber, wo will man mit 32 hin? Wenn man PVP machen möchte. In SC wird man abgefarmt und in Open RVR auch, wenn die Gegenseite Dominanter ist im RvR. Aber zurück geht nicht mehr, weil man zu hoch ist.

Der Punkt es ist und fehlt halt dieser Sachte einstieg.
Man bekommt als Tank eine Taktik wo man mehr Schaden und weniger Aggro macht. Wer brauch die schon so früh? Die Tankttaktik bekommt man um die 25 rum. Wat ist das bitte. Das ist und bleibt unlogisches Konzept von Klassenaufgaben. Man sollte doch ab STufe 10 ca. Anfangen seinen Job zu machen. Als tank aber geht der Job Tank erst mit 20 richtig los. Denn dann hat man auch entlich Items mit den man was aushält, nur kaum ist man dann 22 heißt es bye bye und ab ins nächste Tier.

Das Problem ist halt Überzahl bekommt man eben nur unter Kontrolle, wenn man dutzende kleine Konzept Probleme angreift.

Es ist und bleibt einfach für Späteinsteiger kaum die Möglichkeit im hohen Bereich solide Nachzukommen. Denn wenn man im SC abgefarmt wird, bekommt man noch weniger RP, als garnichts. Dazu steigt der Frust und im Open RVR wird man immer überrannt, man kann dem 15 Minuten BO Lockschutz nur danken, dass man so wenigstens 1 BO bekommt.

Aber dort sind lauter Probleme.
Das Open RVR ist nicht Abwechslungsreich genug, als dass es einfach so aus Spaß genug Leute hält. Klar gibt es hier gegen Stimmen, aber denn macht ja WAR von Natur aus Spaß. Ich rede von Leuten, die eben PVP suchen und es nicht gefunden haben. Weil die Abwechslungs im Endgame fehlt.
Die Items sind auch nicht wirklich gut gemacht. Man bekommt zwar Marken, muss aber für das richtige Zeug enorm intensiv farmen und das sogar PVE Mobs, so wie bei WOW.
Diese Mobs haben dann eine Loottable, ala WOW pre BC. Als keine Roling Idee oder halt Tokken Ideen für viele Setteile. Nach dem Motto Brust und Schmuck gibt es beim König, der Rest droppt in Tokkenform. 
Auch Einfluss muss Ausgebbar werden, damit immer das interesse da ist ins RVR zu gehen für jeden. Selbst die 40/80 etc. Selbst für die muss doch noch was da sein. Denn Krampfhaft hinter den letzten Setteilen rennt doch kaum einer hinterher. Weil nur wenige Sets wirklich gut sind. Auch da gibt es enorme Abstände. 

Das ist ein Grund der Motivation, die einfach da sein muss. Damit ist das Interesse da. Es geht nicht darum wer spaß daran hat, dass hat man von allein. Nur muss auch ein interesse Geschaffen sein, selbst dann ins Feld zu ziehen, wenn man in der Unterzahl ist. Hatte ja auch mal im T2 mein Spaß. Wo ich sogar allein im Tor stand und dank der guten Heilung so lange da stand, bis die Verstärkungen da waren und der Tankwall stand. Die hätten nur alle auf mich zu laufen müssen und an mir vorbei, aber es hatte keiner. Sowas ist natürlich auch Zwergenprinzip, nicht zu weichen egal wie viel Feinde dort vor dem Tor stehen und egal man baut einen Tankwall auf. Sowas ist halt einfach Prinzip und Stil. Aber es muss die Lust da sein, wenn jemand in der Natur rumgurkt zu sagen, cool RVR da geh ich mal hin. Aber wenn man in der Unterzahl ist ... man kommt ja nicht zur Burg. 0 Chance und damit bekommt man nichts ab.
Wenn man tapfer um das Tor kämpft und dabei stirbt und erst nach fast 1 Minute gerezzt wird, bekommt man nichts, während andere die sich beim Keeplord verstecken geben und nehmen die quest immer und immer wieder an und werfen natürlich Hold the Line rein, damit sie bissel RR bekommen. Für tanks recht effektiv =), dat bissel Schaden was auf einen Gegner rumkommt, ist eh egal. Nur macht es kein Spaß, es ist aber effektiv. Diesen Dingen muss man entgegen wirken.
In dem man zum Einen Kämpfen interessant macht, also nach dem Motto 45% Open RVR 15% SC und 20% Geplänkel oder so. Das man eben die Szenario lasst auf das Open RVR verteilt. Damit könnte man dort mehr am Leben erhalten und das SC am besten komplett aus diesem System nehmen und dafür aber ein Poolsystem einführen. Damit das SC eben sl RP Farmen dienen kann. Es darf nicht zu viel sein, sollte aber den Servern helfen die in Unterzahl sind, auch an RP zu kommen. Denn einmal Unterzahl und der Gegner Organisiert sich und hat SC STammgruppen, schon ist der Server nach 2 Monaten Tot. Daher müssen immer wieder kleine dinge für das Abfangen sorgen und soliden RP, Einfluss und Marken gewinn sein. Wobei Einfluss mehr oder weniger nur im Open RVR zu finden ist, Marken nur über Quests und Player kills und Open RVR Fortschritte und natürlich RP immer und überall, wenn es RVR ist.

Doch die Motivation ist halt nicht wirklich gegeben, außer man hat spaß am gekeile. Aber das kann es auf dauer auch net sein, dann unterscheidet es sich nicht wirklich von anderen PVP SPielen. Nur darum, dass man halt immer den Gegner seine Hauptstadt in Brand stecken kann, so als wäre die nur ein Encounter. 

Aber als Mechaniken für das Open RVR, sind denk ich skalierte NSC die beste Lösung und auch eine recht schnelle und einfache. Damit mal was vorwärts geht. Das hätte man auch locker vor 1 Jahr einführen können und daran schrauben und dass Schritt für Schritt erweitern. Klar ist es keine Mega Lösung und die Ultimative, aber es ist eine Einfach umzusetzende. Besser und Schneller, als den ganzen Lake umgestalten, was in meinen Augen die wirklich  beste Lösung wäre. Einfach neue Lake Konzepte machen und probieren. Meine mehr als Server Abschalten ist ja nicht drin und WAR wird ja auch nur gespielt von den Neulingen, weil man es für nicht mehr als 10 Euro im Regal kaufen kann. Doch muss man diesen Leuten was bieten. Ein Tut ist nett und super, aber kommt viel zu spät.
Neue SC könnten auch gut sein und ein eignes SC System.
Also eins wo man alle SC anwählen kann und diese auch im 4er PVP System stehen. Meine die haben es nunmal so gewählt. 
Damit könnte man dann Typen einführen Capture the Flag, Domination etc. und über diese Funktion sich für Zufällige SC eintragen lassen. Damit ensteht auch Abwechslung. Wer will kanna uch gezielt einige SC auswählen, aber an sich sollte es damit zufälliger werden und nicht das WOW Prinzip enstehen ... WS und das von Level 10 an, bis 80. MAn hat in WAR zwar pro Tier einige SC zur Auswahl, aber wirklich Abwechslungsreich sind diese nicht. Da man immer das selbe Prinzip hat. Spieler gegen Spieler, nie kommt ein zusätzlicher Faktor dazu oder etwas wie KMs und man gewinnt alles SC durch Spieler kill und das müsste auch aus dem SC Bereich verbannt werden. Dort zählt die Mission, nicht wer besser und effektiver Leute hat, die gezielter jeden weg Zergen, weil sie besser ausrüstung haben und ihre Gruppe planen. Sondern das diese Leute auch um Flaggen kämpfen müssen, um Positionen etc. und nicht einfach nur Tot Zergen. Sowas darf nicht passieren. Sieht man an diesem Städte SC sehr gut. Wo ich noch gezockt hatte, war ich 5 mal drin und hab bis heute nicht raus, wie das genau funzt. Auch weil es mich nie so sehr interessiert hat, aber es ist ja auch nicht wichtig. Man hackt sich im Mittelgang die Rübe ein.

Wenn man da einiges ändert, könnte man interesse am RVR erhalten und dieses dmait am Leben lassen und Leute die in der Unterzahl sind, sollten halt auch alternativen haben, um sich nicht so verlassen vor zu kommen. Es geht nicht immer darum, dass sie im Open RVR was reisen. Sondern auch darum, dass man Flucht Möglichkeiten hat und etwas erreichen kann. Denn so, ist die Unterzahl ja immer doppelt Bestraft.
Im Open RVR gibt es nichts zu holen und in den SC wird man abgefarmt. Damit bekommt man nahezu 0 RP und foltert sich die letzten Ränge bis RR 40 hoch und dort ist ja noch kein Ende. Denn im RR Aufstieg sollte keine große Gluft enstehen, man sollte halt fürs RVR solide RP bekommen und im RR Aufsteigen können. Doch Unterzahl hat fast nie ne Chance. Daher fällt es vielen Leicht auf zu hören und neu anzufangen. Weil es kein Unterschied macht ob ich jetzt nochmal paar Tage und Woche im Level investiere, auf einem vielleicht besseren Server oder ob ich Tage und Woche RP Bruchstücke abfarme und die Zeit im Land der Toten verbringe, um Items zu bekommen.
Das Land der Toten soll aber ein anderer RVR Ort sein. Nur ist er eben zu einem Itemfarmplatz geworden.

Man muss neben Mechaniken die Unterzahl etwas unter die Arme Greifen, auch Motivationen schaffen am Ball zu bleiben und weiter zu machen. Natürlich besteht die Gefahr, dass viele mehr SC zocken. Denn kann man über Einfluss dann entgegen Wirken und wirklich tolle Sachen für Einfluss geben. 2 Set teilte Zum Beispiele oder gar 3 von jedem Set. Also PVE und PVP Set. Dann mit guten Waffen, Talismanen und Klassenpoket Items. Etc. Eben dingen, die man nicht über Marken bekommt oder RR bekommt. Damit kann man das Interesse am Open RVR erhalten und wenn man dann dort, halt dass Lake Konzept Abwechslungsreicher gestaltet und die SC mehr so nach dem Motto (Shooter Schlachtfelder halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Capture the Flagg eben.), dann denk ich würde dass ganze etwas aufgelocktert und die Leute würden mehr zocken.
Aber so wie es derzeit ist, wandern einige immer weiter ab. Denn wirklich geändert im RVR haben sie halt noch nichts und damit auch kein großes Interesse am RVR geweckt. Jetzt sind Hautpstädte auf Dauerraid Status, dass heißt man kann als Unterzahl einige praktische Quests vergessen, die einem im T2 echt weit nach vorne bringen im Level.


----------



## mephistostraum (29. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Will ich mehr organisierte Truppen ? > dann gebe ich denen mehr Anreiz und Exklusivität
> Will ich mehr Casuals ? > dann sorge ich dafür, dass alles solo und mit wenig Zeitaufwand zu erreichen ist
> Will ich mehr Hardcore Grinder? > dann implementiere ich entsprechendes Gameplay und Anreize die nur über Grind zu erreichen sind
> 
> ...



Sehr schön geschrieben, was ich auch so voll unterschreibe. Und hier könnte Mythic sicherlich noch nachlegen, jedem Spieler das zu geben, was er möchte. So, wie es WOW vormacht, allerdings ist darauf zu achten, dass auch Gelegenheitsspieler die Lust nicht verlieren, die ja wohl doch die Masse ausmachen.

Ich liebe die direkte Konfrontation von 6v6 Spielern oder 12 vs 12 oder oder oder. Oh ja ein Arena System wäre cool. Und so könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dieser e-sport-Gedanke für viele verlockend ist. Dazu evt. noch ein Elo Bewertungssystem wie z.B. bei Ages of Empires. Oh, wie herrlich. Dazu koppelt man noch die Möglichkeit, die irrsten Rüstungsgegenstände zu erkämpfen, auch wenn man dafür sein halbes Leben am Rechner verbringen muss. Aber: Bestimmte Highend-Ausrüstungen könnten dann z.B. nur ihre Wirkung im Arena-System entfalten. Nutzt man bestimmte Rüstungen im orvr gehen die Werte zurück. Denn eines muss sichergestellt werden, um das der Stat-Unterschied zwischen Powergamer und Gelegenheitsspielern nicht zu groß wird. Sagen wir max. 10-15 Prozent. 

Natürlich würde mit einem Arenasystem Gelegenheitsspieler nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben, oder aber bedingt durch das Elo-System nur auf gleichstarke Gegner treffen. Auch schön.

Denn was wir wohl auch alle mögen an WAR ist es mit 100ten von Spielern sich zu moshen. Überall menschliche Gegner. Gerade diese Großschlachten sind für mich ein Spielspass an sich. Natürlich freue ich mich über den Ruf, der mich näher an rr80 heranbringt, aber diese Großschlachten sind herrlich an sich.

Und wer mit einem Drachen fliegen möchte, muss eben 10.000 Quest abgeschlossen haben, was ja im Wälzer notiert wird. Hat man also diese 10.000 Quest abgeschlossen, dann erhält man als Reittier einen Drachen. Das wäre ein Motivation. 

Oder man muss 100.000 Elfen töten, dann bekommt ein Reittier, an dem Elfenköpfe hängen, oder aber einen Elfen als Sklaven, den man spazieren führt. Oder, oder oder. Aber nur für einen Wälzereintrag so etwas zu tun. Lächerlich. Hier wäre für bestimmte Spieler die Langzeitmotivation erfüllt.


Ich kann kaum abschätzen wie schwer so was zu implementieren ist. Aber wie gesagt, ein mmo verfügt immer über sehr unterschiedliche Spielertypen.

Einige ambitionierten Gilden waren es leid, 100x durch LV zu laufen. Zwar betonen wir immer WAR ist ein PVP Spiel ja, aber bitte manchmal ist es auch schön an einem Endboss zu arbeiten, um herauszufinden, wie er zu töten ist. Wäre es nicht möglich, alle 2 Monate neue Bossmobs einzuführen, die immer neue Herausforderungen stellen. Ein PVE Element ist auch für mich als PVP Spieler ein Motivation.

Letztlich aber geht es doch gerade MÄnnern darum sich mit anderen zu messen. Ich will nicht nur wissen, dass ich gut bin, sondern es auch sehen. Wollen wir nicht alle bewundert werden, für das was wir geleistet haben? Und die Gelegenheitspieler wird es nicht stören, wenn sie wissen, dass sie niemals einen weißen Blutmantel tragen werden, für die beste Stammgruppe im War-universum.

Also ein bisschen mehr Differenzierung, dann wird WAR schon werden. Und ich spiele WAR jetzt seit dem Beginn und mag es immer noch mit all den Fehlern und Stärken.

Und letztlich spiele ich, weil ich eine gute Gilde habe und regelmäßig SC spielen kann. Ich oute mich, ich spiele SCs viel lieber als offenes RVR. Das mache ich meistens nur, wenn kein SC aufgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))

Aber ein Großraid wie gestern auf Draken ist manchmal dann auch sehr schön.

Wie gesagt, WAR ist ein gutes Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



m.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Oktober 2009)

Sry, aber mal ehrlich, WAR schreibt sich dick das RvR auf die Flagge. Wer da nun spannende Bosskämpfe fordert oder gar erwartet, der hat da definitiv irgendwas falsch gemacht. Das Mythic am RvR arbeiten muss, dass ist ja logisch, aber noch mehr PvE sollte nciht ins Spiel und auch nciht diese sinnlose Grinderei á la Töte 10000000000 Elfen für ein Mount (was ja eh nicht geht, da es kaum verschiedene Rassenmounts gibt) und fliegen bringt dir in der derzeitigen Welt eh nichts und wird auch nie ein Feature sein. Das ist ganz einfach Lorebegründet, selbst wenn man fliegen kann in Warhammer, so kann dies doch nur eine kleine Elite. Nun haben wir pro Server tausend Spieler (fiktiv), davon haben vielleicht 2 derzeit schon ein Mount das fliegen könnte. Mehr als 50 Spieler dürften es aber auch nicht werden, denn es kann eben NICHT jeder (eigentlich kaum einer) in Warhammer ein "Flugmount" sein eigen nennen. Und das Fliegen wäre somit ein ziemlich sinnloses Feature für vllt. 10 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E Sport sollen sie auch nicht ins Spiel bringen. Von mir aus eine Arena, wo man Gimmicks farmen kann, aber keine besonderen Vorteile erhält (maybe ein Pet, besseres Mount, Trophäe, Titel), aber nicht so ein ESL Mist. Weil dann geht das ganze durcheinander generfe/patche wieder los. Und mit einem Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip wird man da auch nie zurande kommen. Denn ein SM/BO als Anticaster Tank ist eben schonmal anders als ein RdS/Chosen als Debuff Tank und ganz anders als ein HJ/HK als Glaskanonen-Melee DDler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (29. Oktober 2009)

Naja was aber interessant wäre, sind BOs wo man flug attacken gegen Burgen fliegen kann. Eben eine Festeflugroute und dann kann man Bomben abwerfen oder auf die Mauer stürzen und einen Angriff fliegen, so mit Knockback und Knockdown oder halt Schaden etc.
Man müsste halt das RVR selbst nicth zu einem 0815 BG GEfühl verkommen lassen. Wo man immer und immer wieder die selben Burgen angreift und wenn man diese Burgen angreift, immer das Tor. Die BOs sind nur zierde und wenn der KTs groß genug sind, lachen die diese Claime Champion NSC aus, selbst bei 2 BOs. Daher müssen BOs taktisch mehr von Bedeutung werden und auch schneller den Besitzer wechseln. Meine 15 Minuten Lockschutz, ist eine Blödsinnige Idee.
Dann wie gesagt lieber SC entkoppeln oder unwichtiger machen und dafür Open RVR und Geplänkel im Vordergrundrücken für einen Zonenlock. Damit einfach der Kampf im Open RVR Gebiet für den Zonen lock wichtig wird.

Auch taktisch muss mehr geboten werden, als eben das Grinden der Burgen und am Ende von NSC Endbossen. Das kann es doch nicht sein.

Sowas wie ausgebbarer Einfluss, wo man sonst was für kaufen kann. Soll ja kein Hardecore Grinden erschaffen, es soll aber ein interesse wecken. Wo man halt Tolle Reittiere bekommt, besondere Gildenbanner oder Farben etc. Eben Dinge, die man nur über Einfluss bekommt und mit passenden RR. Damit kann man auch vereinzelte Items für Marken und Einfluss erhalten. Damit wird der Gelegenheits Spieler belohnt und kommt etwas schneller an paar seiner Setteile. Auch sollte es mehr Setteile geben und vorallem kleinere Sets.
Keine so riesen Sets, wo am Ende Bonis warten, die nicht immer toll sind. Weiß net wozu man als Tank Guard verbessern muss. Eine wirkliche Verbesserung wär es auf die KT machen zu dürfen und net auf die kleine 6 Mann Gruppe. 

Es muss also immer etwas im Endgame passieren, damit die Lust da ist.
Denn mit Hintergrund im RVR kann WAR ja kaum was bieten. Im RVR gibt es 0 Hintergrund. Auch die Burgen sind immer ide selben hässlichen winzigen Dinger und richtige Zugehörigkeit haben die eh nicht. Die Wechseln zu schnell den Besitzer und richtig selbst bauen oder selbst Kontrollieren kann man ja ne Burg nicht wirklich. Also gibt es keinen wirklichen Anreiz für das Einzureten. Nach dem Motto es ist ein Sigmartempel oder ein Khorne Schrein etc. Sondern es ist ne Burg, mitten im Irgendwo  und hat 2 Mauern und ein innen Tor. 
Ganz am Ende wartet dann die hauptstadt, die eigentlich auch am Ende mit PVE abschließt, in einem RVR Spiel und derzeit denk ich, ist die Behütung der einzige Schutz den Karl Franz hat. 

Die Unterzahl muss zu einem motiviert werden etwas zu machen.
zum anderen müssen Vorgeschlagene Mechaniken umgesetzt werden. Damit einfach im Endgame immer das gleiche Verhältniss da ist und im RVR Gebiet selbst, wird dann entschieden wer gewinnt und das durch.

Taktisch wichtige BOs,
Gute Angriffe/Verteidigung
Gezielte Hit and Run attacken auf BOs oder Spieler Gruppen etc.

Als Deffer darf die Burg als nicht als Permanent Sitz dienen und als Angreifer muss man eben auch aufteilen können und verschiedene Sektionen der Burg attackieren. Klar hat überzahl immer einen Vorteil, aber die Unterzahl darf nicht gezwungen werden sich in der Burg zu verschanzen oder von BO zu BO zu rennen und diese dinger zu locken. Das Locken ist keine Taktik, sondern eine Seltsame Mechanik. Die eigentlich nicht zum PVP passt. Das passt zum PVE. Nach dem Motto Phase 1, Phase 2 etc. Aber nicht in einem RVR Spiel.

Dadurch das aber das RVR selbst so festgefahren ist und vorgeschrieben, macht es auf dauerk ein Spaß und auch die Unterzahl, hat nicht wirklich spaß daran. Denn es für sie immer das selbe. Die Überzahl verliert irgendwann auch die Lust, weil ohne Deffer ist es reines PVE.


----------



## Rungor (29. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ...und fliegen bringt dir in der derzeitigen Welt eh nichts....


naja ...bringen würde es schon was
du könntest z.B. alle tore bei den burgen auslassen und gleich beim helden landen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (29. Oktober 2009)

Golrik ich würde mich freuen, wenn du weniger verallgemeinern würdest, indem du klipp und klar deutlich machst, dass die von dir geschilderten Punkte DEINE Meinung widerspiegeln. Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (29. Oktober 2009)

Also

Derzeit ist Einfluss für die Katze. Man quält sich im Elfentier, im Zwergentier und Menschentier herum, um diesen zu bekommen. Am ende darf man sich 3 Items aussuchen. Wobei man meistens die Wahl zwischen Dingen wie Armschienen/Armschienen Brust/Brust und Schild/Talsimanslot
Dabei ist dsa Proble, dass wenn man Tank ist, man eh klar für Deffensivere Stats "würfelt". Also nimmt man auch beim Einfluss Deffensive Dinge. Daher fallen ja schonmal einige Dinge weg. Das Problem Schild/Talisman sind beide gleich wichtig und gut. Aber man kann nur eins nehmen und das als Belohnung dafür, dass man kämpft? Dann lieber auf Brust verzichten, meine bekommt man im Set ja eh.

Also mehr in die Richtung Ausgebbare Einflusspunkte fürs reine RVR, wobei das Tier natürlich eine Rolle Spielt. Also T1, T2, T3 T4 und da jeweils nur ein RVR Einfluss pool. Also T1 Pool, T2 Pool etc. Nicht noch extra in Zwerge, Elfen und Menschen Unterteilt, wozu auch. Ich meine man ist eine Armee.
Dann müsste natürlich im PVE das selbe Konzept kommen, mit dem Unterschied das hier jeweils das Volk natürlich eine Rolle spielen muss. Die Quests sspiegeln das wieder.

Dann müssten Dailys her. Die üblichen nervigen Questreihen, wo man sich sein Gold verdient sollten zusammen gefasst werden und so bleiben wie sie sind, von der Wiederholung. Doch solltes es täglich. Randomquests Geben. also tötet Keeplord, tötet X Spieler, klaut aus dem BO den Heiligen Stein, erobert das BO und beschwört einen Dämon und nehmt in in dieseem Stein gefangen etc.
Diese Daily Quests geben natürlich Marken, Einfluss und RP.
Die Questreihen die man eh schon kennt, geben einmal je Tag noch zusätzlich bissel RP und Einfluss. Damit kann man immer etwas RP und Einfluss erhalten.

Die BOs selbst und der Lake selbst müssten Verändert werden. Mehr zum Shotter. Also weg vom Incombatnervrezz. es ist einfach nur lächerlich, dass man im Tankwall steht und stirbt, dann aber wieder gerezzt wird und rein läuft. Das ganze kann sich ewig hinziehen. 
Das sollte Abgeschafft werden.
Man macht einfach eine Art Resourche die Spieler Respawns anzeigt. Dann einige BOs und die Burg selbst als Spawnpunkt. Der über Dominatioen, Capture und natürlichen Killen kontrolliert werden kann. Soll heißen je nach BO, ist es etwas anders dies einzunehmen und nicht wie jetzt jedes BO hat 1 Boss und 4 Langweilige Adds. Meine ob die da sind oder weg, macht kein Unterschied bei Unterzahl. Nur macht es einen, wenn die Unterzahl es zurück holen will.
Damit ist jedes BO anders für sich selbst. BOs erschaffen diese Resourcne passiv und aktiv. Aktiv durch abgeben von Rüstungsteilen, Kriegsbeute etc. Natürlich gehen diese Dinge verloren sobald man den RVR Lake verlässt oder das WC. Damit man eben nicht sammeln kann, sondern immer im Aktiven sammelt.
Wenn man jetzt noch die burg zerstörtbar macht. Als Einreisbare Wände. Kriegsmaschinen die gebaut werden müssen, über BOs und Standard Kriegsmaschinen die man in jedem WC bauen lassen kann, könnte man einen aktiveren Kampf erschaffen. 

Damit würde man zwar immernoch mit Überzahl einen Vorteil haben, aber die Unterzahl wird nicht gezwungen sich in der Burg zu verschanzen, sondern kann mit kleinen Suqads los marschieren und BOs retappen, Kriegsmaschinen legen oder eben Resourcen Plündern. Das kann natürlich die Gegenseite auch machen. 
Der Zweit Unterschied je stärker eine Seite wird, um so deutlicher gewinnt sie. Jetzt ist es doch so dass man immer die selbe Situation hat und nur die Zahl an Spielern, es ausmacht. Das Vorwärts kommen durch 2 Tore ändert jan ichts oder das Kontrollieren von 4 Bos und der zweietn Burg. Es ändert nichts an der Lage, dass man wieder vor einem Tankwall steht oder sich durch das Tor fressen muss oder dsa keiner defft etc. 

Der nächste faktor sind die NSC selbst. Ersten kein NSC treibt sich vor der Burg herum, dass ist affig. Wozu hat man einen Wall. Die NSC haben Rang Skills und können durch abgeben von Resourcen verbessert werden. Ähnlich wie bei BOs. Also Rüstungsteile, Kriegsbeute etc. Damit haben sie zusätzliche Skills. Zum Beispiel Bomben werfen, MoskitoSquikgranaten etc. Im Innen Hof jeder Burg watscheln Squads lang bestehend aus starken Meele Kämpfern, einem Leader und einem Musiker. Im Burg inneren (die müsste man auch überarbeiten) Wäre dann der Thronsaal. Der ist aber nicht mehr Ziel des ganzen. Man muss die ganze Burg säubern. Man hat also sagen wir 4 Spawnpunkte in der Burg, die man tappen muss. Das geht über Domination. 

Die NSC sind wie spieler. Also fressen Resourcen. Die Besitzer der Burg, dürfen festlegen wie lange NSC Spawnen oder wie viel Resourcne ausgeben werden, für NSC Spawn. Natürlich ist das zufällig, wenn niemand die Burg besitzt. Ist ja klar, meine dann ist der chef der Keeplord und nicht die Gilde.

Die NSC zählen für alles wie Spieler, können normal gebuffet werden etc. und stärken Spieler mit Auren. Das aber nur in der Burg. Soalnge die Spawnpunkte stehen, bekommen die Verteidiger in der Burg Boni. Wenn die Dinger fallen verlieren sie diesen und der angreifer bekommt diesen Boni.

Damit würde der Kampf schneller werden und vorallem "actionen" Reicher. Wenn man jetzt natürlich noch BOs erschafft die aktvi eingreifen, wie Drachen herbei rufen. Kann man sogar richtiges Warhammer Gefühl aufkommen lassen. Den Altdorf belagern ohne Kriegsmaschinen und Drachen, ist ibssel langweilig und wäre ohne Erfolg. So viel Magie könnte man so weit von der Chaoswüste kaum aufbringen, da müsste schon der Mahlstrom versagen. 

Die NSC Selbst despawnen von ihrer Maximalen Anzahl her, sobald Verteidgende Spieler kommen. Sie spawnen auch, sollten es zu wenige im Verhältniss zum Angreifer sein.

Die NSC Selbst haben Skills wie Knockdown, leichten Knockback, Schadensminderung, Dot der Heilugnreduziert als Random Aggro Skill, Aggro Reset Skills und natürlich die üblichen VErdächten Autohits und Schadenskills.
Die NSC mit Köni haben Auren, die eben alle stärken. Diese Auren sind zwar nicht sonderlich stark, geben den Verteidiger aber in Kombo mit den Spawnpunkten gute Vorteile. Das ist die einzige Ausnahme, die nicht despawnen oder mehr werden. 

Alle NSC Keeplord, Wächter, NSCWachen etc. haben HP angepasst an Angreifer zahl und haben veränderte CDs angepasst an Angreiferzahl und natürlich Schaden angepast an angreifer Zahl. Ihre anzahl ist angepasst an die Verteidiger Zahl. 


Gerade das System mit den NSC hätte man schon ewig Lang einführen können. Denn so wie sie jetzt sind, sind sie nur Kanonenfutter. Obwohl man als spieler ja selbst nicht besser ist. Es sind Soldaten, wie man selbst. Aber man zerhackt die als wären es snotlings ohne Waffen und Rüstung.

Das Problem ist und bleibt dsa die NSC zu schwach sind, sind es enorm viele und teilweise sehr stark, sind es zu wenige Angreifer. Daher hat man als Unterzahl nie gute Karten. Egal ob man Angreift oder Verteidigt. 

Wie es derzeit aber ist. Ist es auf dauer der Tod von WAR. Denn somit wird eine Seite immer stärker. Weil sie RP bekommt, Einfluss etc. und zieht der gegenseite davon. Die hört auf und hat keine Lust mehr und die, die mit 32 dann ins T4 gehen, haben gar keine Lust mehr und twinken im schlimmsten fall oder hören auch auf. Damit ensteht das Problem, dass eine Seite bald nur noch PVE betreibt oder mit im T1-T3 twinkt. 
Das T4 muss sich vom T1-T3 richtig unterscheiden, nur tut es dass eben nicht wirklich, nur bei der Hauptstadt dann mal. Aber dann ist es ja eigentlich schon schluss, wenn die fällt ... naja hm. 

Nein die Lakes müssen geändert werden. Auf alle fälle.
Die Belohnungen müssen geändert werden. Auch hier bin ich kein Itemspiralenfan. Aber 8er+ Sets und das Zeug, ist einfach nur ein Itemzwang. am ende laufen alle damit rum. Das darf nicht sein. Sets sollen doch bissel was besonderes sein und coole Boni haben. Also sind doch kleinere Sets mit 2,3,4,5 Set boni in diesem Bereichen bessere Wahl. vorallem kann man sie sinnvoll mit anderen Items kominieren und sogar Waffen Sets etc. Also man hätte mehr Spielraum. Der einfluss, der Ausgebbar ist würde dazu beitragen, dass jeder Grundstock bekommt und mit den Marken kauft man sich dann paar Setitems etc.

Am Ende ist doch nach T3 für viele kein Motivationsschub im T4 vorhanden. Denn es ist wie T3, mit nur einer Mauer mehr.


----------



## Rungor (29. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Am Ende ist doch nach T3 für viele kein Motivationsschub im T4 vorhanden. Denn es ist wie T3, mit nur einer Mauer mehr.



da muss ich dir leider zustimmen :/ 
hab es heute wieder bemerkt...altdorf wurde angegriffen... ich war auch dort um zu verteidigen und irgendwann ist meine internetverbindung abgerissen...
bei allen anderen mmorpgs hätte ich mich sofort beim router eingeloggt und geschaut was los ist um so schnell wie möglich wieder einloggen zu können nur bei WAR hat mir die motiviation gefehlt...
also einfach "Torchlight" gestartet und gewartet bis sich das problem von selbst löst...nach 30 min hab ich mich dann wieder eingeloggt ...aber nicht um zu schauen wies mit altdorf steht sondern um im t2 RvR mitm Twink zu machen...
mich hat es schrecklicherweise nicht interessiert ob wir verlieren oder gewinnen...hab noch keinen unterschied für mich bemerkt ob altdorf 5 oder 2 sterne hat....

aber die frage ist wie man das verhältnis zwischen order und destro hinbekommt und dazu muss man der ordlern einfach etwas geben bei dem zwar einige destros flamen aber jede neue denkt das muss ich haben(elexier der erfahrung => für die nächste Minute + 1000% erfahrung/5 min cd) ...oder einfang nen zugangsstopp....
=> kein einziger neuer destro mehr bis die order wieder gleich stark da ist...

edit: was ist wirklich der unterschied ob altdorf 5 oder 2 sterne hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weis es nicht mehr^^
edit2: vllt hab ich auch einfach nur den spaß an der Hexenjägerin verloren weil es mir so vorkommt wie wenn sogar mein Feuermagier mehr aushält....


----------



## Churchak (30. Oktober 2009)

versuch mal Karll Franz zu besuchen dann merkst du den unterschied aber stimmt schon inzwichen geht es einem sowas von an der arschbacke vorbei das glaubt man gar ned. Vorallem wenn einem dann die Sterne noch gegen 5 -6 uhr nachts geklaut werden.Tags über bekomt mans ja ned gebacken. *g*

zur Hj skill mal Tuch des magnus und den parrierschlag bzw leg die ausweich Moral rein,ach ja der 40% speed stein ist inzwichen auch schon fast nen muss....... wie dem auch sei ich hab damit zumindest schon mal paar sec gewonnen die recht oft den Sieg bzw das überleben gegen die ololol Klassen ermöglichen.


----------



## Rungor (30. Oktober 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> versuch mal Karll Franz zu besuchen dann merkst du den unterschied aber stimmt schon inzwichen geht es einem sowas von an der arschbacke vorbei das glaubt man gar ned. Vorallem wenn einem dann die Sterne noch gegen 5 -6 uhr nachts geklaut werden.Tags über bekomt mans ja ned gebacken. *g*


naja...die paar quests mehr oder weniger interessieren mich dann auch nicht^^



Churchak schrieb:


> zur Hj skill mal Tuch des magnus und den parrierschlag bzw leg die ausweich Moral rein,ach ja der 40% speed stein ist inzwichen auch schon fast nen muss....... wie dem auch sei ich hab damit zumindest schon mal paar sec gewonnen die recht oft den Sieg bzw das überleben gegen die ololol Klassen ermöglichen.



werd ich mal machen danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laufe atm mit den taktiken mit 50% mehr krit schaden/15% mehr schaden von hinten/160(?) mehr stärke und noch irgendeiner die meinen schaden erhöht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw. was ist ein 40% speed stein?^^ und wo bekomm ich das her?


----------



## Kranak90 (30. Oktober 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> bzw. was ist ein 40% speed stein?^^ und wo bekomm ich das her?



Das ist ein Gürteltaschen Item das droppen kann, wenn man gegnerische Spieler tötet. Wenn mans dann benutzt ist man für 20 Sekunden 40% schneller.


----------



## Churchak (30. Oktober 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> naja...die paar quests mehr oder weniger interessieren mich dann auch nicht^^


naja seit heute geht auch kein rollenpotrten mehr da die destros den 2. tag äh nacht in folge ihren nachtraid durchgezogen haben sprich da will wer dringend sein königsset ^^



Rungor schrieb:


> laufe atm mit den taktiken mit 50% mehr krit schaden/15% mehr schaden von hinten/160(?) mehr stärke und noch irgendeiner die meinen schaden erhöht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo nutze ich auch, nur als 4. taktik nutze ich kontern wenn viele nahkämpfer unterwegs sind ( um die 400 dam pro parrierten schlag gegen hexen und ae Spalter der bringer vorallem in kombo mit dem besagten parrierschlag),sind vermehrt ololol 2-3 Zauberin grp unterwegs pack ich statt kontern Rechtfertigung aus was 35% mehr dam bringt wenn ich zauber störe was ich ja dank Tuch des magnus 7 sec lang garantiert mach.
Und naja die taktiken sind halt auf nen Richter/beichte HJ ausgelegt.gibt da bestimmt noch skillungen die mehr reinhaun aber du wolltst ja bissel länger überleben. ^^ Aso ka wie du gesockelt bist bzw wie nah /hoch deine Stats sind ne überlegung initiative zu skilln/sockeln wär auch ne überlegung wert .So frisse weniger krits und siehst obendrein feindliche HK noch eher und bist als 1. am drücker.Aber naja ich find das das alles halt auf die eigene Spielweise ankommt wie man den halt spieln will.

bzw nop der speedstein den ich meine ist nen talisman den man in schuhe sockeln kann.man kann die zutaten für den 20er und 40er beim händler in den LdT für 5 bzw 60 Goldene Skaras kaufen.die zutat für den 60er gibts meines Wissens nur in der Eierfürsten ini als Bossloot.


----------



## Rungor (30. Oktober 2009)

alles klar danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw. ich lebe schon länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grade am sc bemerkt^^


----------



## XXI. (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke das Verhältniss würde sich mit einem Add-On ausgleichen:

Bisher gibt es 3 Varianten die am Wahrscheinlichsten sind:

1. Es werden neue Rassen eingefügt. Die Wahrscheinlichsten wären Bestien des Chaos und Waldelfen/Bretonia
2. Es werden neue Karrieren eingefügt wie zB der Berkwerker, Imperialer Schütze, Phönixgardist, Goblin Fanatic, Schatten usw (genügend Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden)
3. Eine neue Fraktion wird eingeführt. Hierbei sind mehrere Dinge möglich:
 - Die Söldner-Fraktion: Die Ogerkönigreiche mischen sich noch ein, sie unterstütze immer die momentan unterlegenere Partei. Klassen hierbei wären: Eisenwänste, Bleispucker, Gnoblarfallensteller, Vielfräße
 - Die Skaven kommen: eine Idee nach, ich glaube Wolfner. Die Skaven sind eine komplett differenzierte Partei: Sie brauchen keine Tier Gebiete weil ihre ja unter denen der ursprünglichen Fraktionen liegen. Die Fraktion ist weder Ordnung noch Zerstörung freundlich gesinnt
- Die Untoten Fraktion: Khemri, die Vampirfürsten, sonstige Untote. Karrieren Vorlagen gibt es en Masse. Die Fraktion wäre der Zerstörung und der Ordnung feindlich gesinnt


----------



## Görms (30. Oktober 2009)

Jau, Skaven und Untote spielen in Warhammer eine garnichtmal so geringe Rolle. Einen Rattenoger würde ich ja schon sehr gerne spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antischock (30. Oktober 2009)

es ist eigentlich ganz simpel: derzeit ist die destro ganz klar überlegen (.)
weil sie die coolere fraktion sind UND sämtliche "klassen" auf beiden fraktionen vorhanden sind. ergebnis: "ich möchte nen schleicher spielen, aber ez meine gegner abfarmen und zudem COOL aussehen" wie viele haben diese oder vergleichbare überlegungen bei der charakterwahl angestellt? wohl die klare mehrheit...
die "motivationsideen" von mythic ala "xp-boni" und die warteschlange greifen nicht... grade die warteschlange ist ein 2-schneidiges schwert: entweder heulen die leute rum, weil sie nicht rein kommen, oder sie heulen rum weil auf der überlegenen seite zu viele rein kommen.

ich sehe da schlussfolgernd nur 1 möglichkeit, nämlich das übel an der wurzel packen:

1. die order-rassen müssen "COOLER" werden, menschen fanatischer, zwergen besoffener und hochelfen arroganter.
2. die spiegelklassen endlich aufgeben und alle karrieren einmal ordentlich umpatchen, dass sie zum einen mal mehr mechanischen tiefgang entwickeln und zum anderen sich ganz klar von anderen karrieren unterscheiden.

wer nen hexenjäger mit seiner mechanik spielen will, sollte nicht auf ne hexenjägerin zurückgreifen können. aber daraus resultiert natürlich wieder das prob, dass eine fraktionsseite pro karrieren-pärchen eine völlig neue klasse erhält, mit der sie wahrscheinlich nicht einverstanden sein werden... rattenschwanz.

edit: eine möglichkeit wäre noch, ala wow, den fraktionswechsel hierzu anzubieten, sodass nach dieser änderung die spieler sich entscheiden können ob ihnen fraktion oder klassenmechanik wichtiger ist.


----------



## Hellbabe (31. Oktober 2009)

da ganze allies etc. auseinandergerissen würden, wo die destros seit Beginn zusammenspielen, würde ein Fraktionswechseln nix bringen. Ausserdem hab ich langsam das Gefühl, das es eh zu spät ist, noch einzugreifen. Wenn man auf Draken viele Leute hört, die sagen, so das wars nach 2 Wochen Dauerdeff, und den wahrscheinlich abgesprochenen UV Raid (Gegenwehr war ja so gut wie keine bei den Locks), keinen Bock mehr haben und aufhören, dürfte das eh der Todesstoß für die Order sein. Egal wie schnell Underdog oder sonstige Wunderwerke bereitgestellt werden. Weil nach ca. 50 AD deffs in 2 Wochen, machts jedenfalls keinen Spass mehr überhaubt t4 zu lvl da man da eh kein Licht sieht. Ich hab noch 4 Twinkplätze frei auf Draken, die ich noch bis 31 lvl werde, dann ma sehen was ich mache..


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (31. Oktober 2009)

Sie haben eben nie wirklich das eigentliche Problem bekämpft, warum T4 kein Spaß macht.

Sie haben nach 1 Jahr die Perfmoance in Griff bekommen.
Sie haben nach 1 Jahr auch bissel was geändert, dass man auch an Items kommt.

Aber sie haben kaum Balanced hinbekommen. CC ist ja nun 50/50 und nicht mehr taktisch.
Überzahl ist klarer Sieger in WAR. Egal ob man Angreift oder Defft, wer Überzahl hat, hat so gut gewonnen. Die Unterzahl hat 0 Möglichkeiten diesen Druck entgegen zu wirken. Es gibt nichts, außer das man in seiner Burg defft und den Feind dann von hinten aus Aufrollt und von vorn mit Tankwall beschäftigt. Aber mehr hat man kaum. Da hört es dann auf. Taktisch einige Truppen aussenden um BOs zurück zu erobern, bringt meistens nichts, da der Angreifer die eh net vorher tappt. 

Das Problem ist und bleibt halt, dass wenn man in der Unterzahl ist, es kein Spaß mehr macht. Weil man eben weder in den SC so richtig was reisen kann, noch im Open RVR und die Überlegene Seite kommt an super Items ran, super RR und alles. Damit ziehen die noch viel stärker ab und man hat es nur noch schwerer. Denn mit höheren RR bekommt man ja auch mehr AP, was wieder mehr Schaden bedeutet oder bessere Skill Rotationens. In WAR fehlt auch der anreiz etwas zu machen, es ist eben zu oft.

Gerade Altdorf oder UV sind auf Dauerraidstatus. Das ist für den Angreifer mit der Zeit ent mehr so toll und der Verteidiger, schaut auch blöde aus der Wäsche. Daher geht es einigen ja sonst wo vorbei was mit Altdorf passiert und das sollte eigentlich nicht sein.
Finnubar hat alles aufgegeben und sein Heimatland und alle Elfen verraten um dem Imperium zu helfen und dann interessiert keinen eigentlich wirklich Altdorf. Denn wozu dort hin gehen, wenn man eh gegen eine Überzahl ins Felde zieht. 

Es gibt weder die Chance in dieser Zeit im T4 Dinge zurück zu erobern und damit die Stadt zu stärken oder eben gewisse Positionen zu halten. Nach dem Motto ist der Feind in der Stadt, erobere ich Praag zurück. Damit er in der Stadt dann eben aufeinmal gegen einige Soldaten aus Praag ziehen muss, die dann als Entlasstung kommen können.
Eben deutlich mehr verbundene Dinge. Burgen mit der Stadt Verbunden, im sinne von Verteidigern und anderen Effekten. Wo es auch lohnt, mal andere Dinge zu machen. Denn der Angreifer zwingt einen förmlich das RVR auf und der Verteidiger muss immer reagieren. Es istn icht so, dass der Verteidiger auf einen Angriff wartet und dann etwas völlig anderes zu machen.

Daher ist es schwer einfach nur mit spielerzahlen die Leute zu locken. DAs hilft nicht. Selbst wenn man auf einigen Servern verbietet, dass man Destro anfängt, ändert es nicht wirklich etwas daran, dass man erstmal 40 werden muss. Ab 32 ist es ja folter, wenn man auf der Unterzahlseite steht und kann nichst gegen machen. 
Mit der Zeit, so ging es vorallem mir, fehlte es auch an der Motivation zu kämpfen. Einfach weil es eh egal sit. Was sind das eigentlich für Burgen, warum kämpft man darum? Die wechseln den Besitzer wie Socken oder so. Altdorf ist dauer brannt ... meine jetzt erst recht. Damit ist Altdorf doch nichts mehr wert. Es interessiert keinen wie Altdorf wirklich ist. Wozu es brennt ja eh.
Das darf aber nicht aufkommen. Denn wir als Order müssen um Altdorf bis zum letzten Mann und Elf kämpfen. Jeder muss sein Leben in diesen Straßen lassen, damit der Feind zerschmettert wird. Sigmar schaut stolz auf die herab, die tapfer kämpfen und stärkt diese. Zu sterben für eine gute Sache, ist zwar kein besserer Tot, aber ein würdiger Abgang. Im Kampf zu sterben, ist für Krieger die größte Ehre die ihn zu teil werden kann. Doch genau das Gefühl bekommt man nie. Altdorf ist nichts weiter als eine Art SC oder BG, in denn der Feind sich dann in Inis austobt, während der Verteidger zu lassen muss, dass seine großen Chefs sterben.

Daher fehlt es eben an Ecken und Enden.
Die Motivation, das Gefühl zur Order zu gehören, dass Gefühl um etwas Bestehendes zu kämpfen, etwas aufzubauen, jemand zu sein etc. alles das ist in WAR nicht wirklich zu finden. DAs ist auf dauer ein Töter. Denn Items allein halten ja niemanden beim Spiel und in einem RVR Spiel sind Items ja nur ein Anreiz zu zocken, kein wirklicher Fortschritt wie bei PVE Games. Es ist halt so eine Belohnung für die Mühen. Aber nicht wirklich Ziel des Spieles, dass ist es aber leider teilweise bei WAR. Weil es gibt ja sonst keinen Grund Altdorf zu raiden? Denn welche Motivation gibt es denn es zu verteidigen? Was bekommt man eigentlich dafür?


----------



## Shagkul (31. Oktober 2009)

Nur mal ein Beispiel.

Ich mag WoW nicht mehr, da man ein zu anfangs stimmiges Spiel durch Vereinfachungen ruiniert hat.

Aber seht euch einfach nur das neue Schlachtfeld an, warum zum Teufel ist es bei WAR nicht möglich von diesem, simplen drauf klopf Konzept wegzukommen und ebenfalls neue Ideen einfließen zu lassen.

Isle of Conquest

Das ganze Endgame ist viel zu statisch, es gibt nur immer einen Weg und wenn der von der Masse, überlegenen Fraktion blockiert ist, dann wars das.

Edit: @Golrik Eisenfaust nennt im Grunde ja selbiges Problem mit dem statischen Endgame.


----------



## C0ntra (31. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Nur mal ein Beispiel.
> 
> Ich mag WoW nicht mehr, da man ein zu anfangs stimmiges Spiel durch Vereinfachungen ruiniert hat.
> 
> ...



Hmm ich weiß nicht. Waren das da oben auf dem Turm Granatwerfer als der Spieler da auf die Battlefield-like herum fahrenden Belagerungsgeräte geschossen hat?


----------



## Shagkul (31. Oktober 2009)

Stör mich nicht mit Details Junge <- Achtung aus welchem Spiel ist dieses Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@COntra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will lediglich damit zeigen, dass man mit Burgen und Schlachtfeldzielen mehr machen kann und damit auch spannende Kämpfe am Rande der Kampagne gestalten könnte.

Dann kommen halt irgendwelche NPC Monster, oder Einheiten die durch das Erobern und halten eines Bos, oder durch das erfüllen einer Quest, frei geschaltet werden.

Sowas kann auch der unterlegenen Fraktion spaß machen und wenn die Unterstützungen noch Sinn machen, wie damals im Alteractal von WoW. Dann bringt das viele neue Möglichkeiten.

Ist ja nur ein Beispiel, gehört für WAR natürlich angepasst.


----------



## Boccanegra (31. Oktober 2009)

Zu einigen Vorschlägen: 3. Fraktion und Addon: dazu gibt es eine Stellungnahme vom Chefdesigner bzw. ein Interview in dem er dazu gefragt wurde. Beides wird auf mindestens auf mittlere Sicht nicht kommen. Es gibt gegenwärtig laut diesem Interview keinerlei Planung dazu. Wobei die 3. Fraktion ohnehin nur über ein Addon zu realisieren wäre. Es müsste ja fast das gesamte Spiel neu designed werden. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit für einen Ausgleich zwischen den Fraktionen sehe ich darin, dass man einen einseitigen und kostenlosen Wechsel ermöglicht, und zwar ausschließlich von der überlegenen zur unterlegenen Seite, eine Konvertierung in die jeweilige Spiegelklasse, also zb. eine Sorc in eine BW. Ähnlich wie der Fraktionswechsel bei WOW, man nimmt alles mit bzw. bekommt alles in das Ordnungsgegenstück umgewandelt. 

Das wäre das eine. Das andere: eine Sperre jener Seite die deutlich überlegen ist: neue Spieler können auf dieses Seite keinen Char machen. Die Sperre bleibt so lange bestehen, bis ein ungefährer Ausgleich (sagen wir mal +-10% Unterschied) eintritt. 

Stellt sich ein Gleichgewicht ein, werden beide Werkzeuge, Sperre und Fraktionswechsel, so lange ausser Kraft gesetzt, bis sich wieder ein Ungleichgewicht einstellt.


----------



## Hellbabe (31. Oktober 2009)

gähn ma wieder 6h kein pvp da ad ma wieder von der destrowalze gelockt ist...n8...wieso macht ihr nen nen button der euch für 200 Tage gleich den Lock schenkt, damit noch mehr aufhören...so long...


----------



## Churchak (1. November 2009)

naja man kann die 6 stunden verkürzen in dem man die verkackte Öq bis zum erbrechen gewinnt ,nebenher farmt man noch Destros ab die krampfhaft versuchen in ihre Ausrüstungsini zu gelangen ... ok spannend ist das wirklich nicht aber irgenwie schon seltsam wenn die Destroherde an einem vorbeitrampelt und man sich da leute rauspickt und die einen ignorieren weil sie in die Ini wolln. Bzw wenigstens der nachmitag war mal wieder recht witzig/spanend bis es dann wieder UV ging da merkte man echt das die ned für den besucherverkehr freigegeben ist ...Lags...verbugte Sfzs und weitre spässe........ naja aber die 3 h davor warn sehr angenehm is ja ach wat. ^^


----------



## C0ntra (1. November 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> gähn ma wieder 6h kein pvp da ad ma wieder von der destrowalze gelockt ist...n8...wieso macht ihr nen nen button der euch für 200 Tage gleich den Lock schenkt, damit noch mehr aufhören...so long...



Jammert doch nicht rum und verkürzt den Timer!


----------



## Orixas (3. November 2009)

ich versteh net was alle jammern ...
also auf carroburg is das verhältnis regelmässig ausgeglichen und manchmal auch nich aber dann is meistens so das sich das auch wieder ausgeleicht vormittags z.b. orderübermacht und nachmittags destro übermacht oder auch mal ganze tage lang eine seite überlasstig, und dafür die andre am nächsten tag worüber ich mir viel mehr sogen machen würde is das ein kt es schafft in der nacht 2 gebiete druch zu locken und morgen um 7 in uv zu stehen und es dort 5 minutne vor ablauf der zeit auf 94 % zu schaffen, da müssen die nur einmal glück haben das sie nen paar mehr sind und die locken uv nachts, das würd mir viel mehr sorgen machen also ständig darüber zu weinen das irgendwer mehr mann hat, zeigt mir ein realen krieg wo man nen gleichgewicht an kräften hatte ...
und man kann auch in unterzahl was  reissen !wie lock verhindern ! z.b. weiß ic hwie es 2 kt geschafft haben gegen über 100 spieler ein lock zu verhindern und dadurch wurde die stadt an dem tag nicht erreicht!
Gruß Orixas aka Orlic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spieler auf carroburg


----------



## Rungor (3. November 2009)

Orixas schrieb:


> zeigt mir ein realen krieg wo man nen gleichgewicht an kräften hatte ...



zeig mir einen realen Krieg der spaß machen sollte / spaß macht...
wenn du z.B. auf Drakenwald spielen würdest würdest du sehen was der Topicersteller meint...da kommen auf jeden order KT  2 Kts destros und altdorf ist fast ununterbrochen angreifbar...
z.B. jetzt schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kommt  man heim und soll altdorf deffen^^ naja ich bin inzw. immer twinken...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. November 2009)

Zeig mir mal den Krieg, wo man eine Zone Lockt und der Gegner dann sofort in die nächste sich zurück zieht. Ein Krieg der Ohne Rohstoffe geführt wird. Ein Krieg der nach 2h, wieder von vorne beginnt etc.
Ein Krieg wo man einige Orte erst nach 15 Minuten zurück erobern kann, weil dann dieser Ort erobererbar wird.
Das ja dat Problem. Es ist nicht wirklich flexibel und ein Gefühl von Krieg. Sondern das Gefühl man muss Zone Locken und ab ins nächste Gebiete. Weder der Angreifer, noch der Verteidiger haben da groß Optionen und der Angreifer bestimmt dann teilweise, wo der Verteidiger hin sollte. Denn als Verteidiger bringt es ja kaum was den Feind mit Hit and Run Attack zu schwächen oder ihn aufzulauern im offenen, wenn man nicht überzahl hat.
Zeig mir den Warhammerkrieg wo man ne hauptstadt ohne weiteres Einnimmt, ohne je ihre Mauern anzugreifen, ohne Drachen, Belagerungstürme und Monster?
Das fehlt alles für das richtige Gefühl, eines Krieges.

Aber das Problem ist eben die Aktivität und die muss geschaffen werden. Ob man das mit Belohnung versucht zu packen, ala WOW oder ob man es durch andere Dinge versucht, ist ja erstmal egal. Der Punkt ist nur, es gibt eben teilweise kein Interesse am RVR, weswegen Schwankung da sind und teilweise auch eine Seite überzahl hat. Das mit dem Nachtsraiden gibt es ja dadurch, dass wir nur eine große Zeitzone haben und damit kommt es vor, dass Leute Nachts Zeug erobern, wo man vorher drum gekämpft hat. Weil sie ja nicht wirklich Leer ausgehen und für die Keeplords brauch man eh keinen vollen KT.


----------

